# 01379 nummer auf der rechnung



## Tatjmaus (14 Dezember 2005)

wer kennt diese nummer 01379- 8930000?????
sie ist auf meiner aktuellen rechnung, und wurde insgesamt 29 mal angerufen, in der zeit von 15:34 bis 15:49!!!!!! in abständen von etwa 30 sekunden!!!!


----------



## Wilhelm5 (14 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hatte einen Trojaner mit der Datei mssearchnet.exe auf dem Rechner. Der hat am 10. Dezember mehrfach die Nummer 01377890152 angerufen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wilhelm


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

da ich über dsl online gehe und einen router verwende, wundert ich mich über diese nummer auf meiner telefonrechnung.

wenn ich bei dieser nummer anrufe, geht ein anrufbeantworter dran, keine ahnung von welcher firma!


----------



## Wilhelm5 (15 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Tatjmaus,

die beiden genannten 0137 Nummern gehören der ID Net GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg. Das verrät die Bundesnetzagentur.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wilhelm


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2005)

Wilhelm5 schrieb:
			
		

> Das verrät die Bundesnetzagentur.


Ein Geheimnis ist das aber nicht! Nun geht es im nächsten Schritt darum, den Anwender der Nummer bei der ID Net GmbH zu erfragen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*0137-dialer????*

hab grad das gelesen. wie kann das funktionieren? ich war/bin der meinung, dass dialer nur über diese 0900 nummer zugelassen sind.


----------



## Tatjmaus (15 Dezember 2005)

Wilhelm5 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tatjmaus,
> 
> die beiden genannten 0137 Nummern gehören der ID Net GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg. Das verrät die Bundesnetzagentur.
> 
> ...



danke dir vielmals, aber das habe ich bereits rausbekommen....habe aber mit denen nichts am hut!!!!

meine telefonanlage habe ich jetzt auf die vorwahlen gesperrt, kann mir nicht wieder passieren!

aber was mache ich mit den 12 euro auf meiner telefonrechnung.....habe dort niemals angerufen, bzw. eingewählt! da ich über dsl/router reingehe?


----------



## UlliZ (16 Dezember 2005)

*was mach ich mit den 12 EUR auf meiner Rechnung?*

Ich kann da nur empfehlen, die Rechnung *um den entsprechenden Betrag zu kürzen*, der Telekom (bist Du dort Kunde?) *auf der Überweisung mitzuteilen, auf welchen Anbieter sich die Kürzung bezieht *und abzuwarten. Du hast die Nummer - wie Du schreibst - nicht angewählt, also mußt Du auch kein Entgelt dafür bezahlen  .


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

das geht doch bestimmt auch bei arcor oder???


----------



## Greenhorn (16 Dezember 2005)

*Re: was mach ich mit den 12 EUR auf meiner Rechnung?*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf der Überweisung mitzuteilen, auf welchen Anbieter sich die Kürzung bezieht [/b]und abzuwarten.


Ganz wichtig:
Die Rechnungskürzung noch einmal *schriftlich* darlegen und entweder per Brief (kein Einschreiben nötig, da dafür zu teuer) oder als Fax (ist zumindest bei Telekom kostenlos) absenden. Dann kann man 1. besser erklären, was man überhaupt will und hat 2. im Notfall was schriftliches in der Hand. Müsste bei arcor eigentlich auch keine größeren Probleme machen ...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

Habt ihr was raus bekommen?

Bei mir steht auch die 01379- 8930000 mit drauf... FÜR 86€...  :bigcry: 

Gibt es da eine Grundlage den Betrag einfach nicht zu überweisen, oder ist es einfach nur ein Versuch Gras drüber wachsen zu lassen?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Hab das gleiche Problem!

7 Anrufe in kurzen Abständen an 01379/893000!

Knapp 4€! Soll ich da was dagegen tun? Oder einfach lassen?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Januar 2006)

Hm ...

eine Google-Suche findet vor allem Varilind-Stützstrumpfhosen. Bei der Rufnummer dürfte es sich um eine Mitmachrufnummer für Radio- oder Fernsehsender handeln. Daher auch die häufigen Anrufe kurz hintereinander. Also mal scharf nachdenken, ob da nicht jemand in der Familie bei Televoting, 9Live oder etwas Ähnlichem mitgemacht hat.

Nebelwolf


----------



## UlliZ (2 Januar 2006)

*"Mitmachnummern-Masche" 0137-xxx000*

Ja, ja, die *"Mitmachnummern-Masche", *so will ich sie mal nennen. Massenweise im Privat-TV bei DSF, VIVA und rund um die Uhr bei 9live.

Hier machen ja die *Fernsehsender *mit dem entsprechenden *Telefonanbieter *ein *gemeinsames gutes Geschäft*. 9live soll ja angeblich der profitabelste TV-Sender in diesem Gewerbe sein. Und wenn die angeblich 1 Mio Gewinnsumme im Monat "ausspielen" zuzüglich Produktionskosten (die ganzen Farbkopien der *Geldscheine *alleine, was das an Kohle wegfrißt   ) da müssen die schon 2, 3 oder mehr Mio. monatlich an Telefongebühren hereinschaufeln damit es sich auch schön rechnet :evil: 

*Frage:* gibt's Dialer, die diese "Mitmachnummern-Masche" ausnutzen, also *automatisch solche Mitmachnummern aufrufen? *
Nicht selten hören wir ja bei 9live ja "Halloho? Wer ist da?? *Aufgelegt!  *:steinigung: " Eventuell war das dann ja der Dialer?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Januar 2006)

Die "Mitmachnummern" kosten jedes Mal, wenn die Nummer gewählt wird, und nicht nur, wenn man zum Moderator durchgestellt wird. Daher wird ein mehrfaches Anwählen der Nummer zum teuren Spaß, ohne daß es den unerfahrenen Nutzern bewußt ist. Die Lebenserfahrung sagt eigentlich das Gegenteil: kein Gespräch, keine Kosten. 

Dialer auf diesem Rufnummernbereich habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## virenscanner (2 Januar 2006)

*Füllposting*

Nur ein Füllposting, da sich die Forensoftware mit den Postings in diesem Thread ein wenig "verzählt".


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

hi

habt ihr jetzt rausgefunden von was die nummern waren ?
habe bei mir auf der rechnung jetzt auch für 120euro die nummer 013798930000 :-(

ganz schön krass...

ich hab den verdacht das es meine schwester war die bei irgendwelchen gewinnspielen im TV mitgemacht hat... weil nach etlichen anrufen, wechselt die nummer zu 01379444999 und das is 9live, die kenn ich vom drüberzappen... ^^

was is bei euch rausgekommen ?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Castor schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr jetzt rausgefunden von was die nummern waren ?
> habe bei mir auf der rechnung jetzt auch für 120euro die nummer 013798930000 :-(



Die 0137-989 3000 ist seit einigen Monaten die Rufnummer des 
DSF Sport-Quiz (Call-In-Show zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten).

Siehe auch w*w.dsf.de

cu talk


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 März 2006)

Ohje, da sind deine Schwestern wohl den [edit ] vom DSF-Sportquiz (Sender gehört wie Neun Live und Sonnenklar TV zum Salm-Konzern) auf den Leim gegangen und haben sich zu teuren Anrufen animieren lasssen (kosten 0,49 pro Anruf bzw. pro Anwählversuch).


----------



## Bremsklotz (28 März 2006)

> Daher wird ein mehrfaches Anwählen der Nummer zum teuren Spaß, ohne daß es den unerfahrenen Nutzern bewußt ist.


Tja, das hat meine Enkelin auch zu spüren bekommen.
Eine Telefon-Rechnung über € 450,00 hat sie geschafft.
Gott sei Dank hat die Telefongesellschaft den Anschluss dann gesperrt, nachdem innerhalb weniger Tage soviel aufgelaufen war.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem, aber auf meinem Handy. 
Wie kann auf einer Handyrechnung diese Nummer auftauchen wenn nicht gewählt wurde? Vertragspartner ist T-Mobile.
Gruß
Ein Gast


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Kann mal jemand sagen was er dann gemacht hat. Nummer gesperrt ist ja ok. Aber was passierte dann?
Bitte um Rückinfo.
Gruß Özel


----------



## hamuel (20 April 2006)

*AW: 0900 / 1932330 nummer auf der rechnung*

ich habe die Nr. 0900 / 1932330 mehrmals auf meiner Telekom - RE - aber über dtms / nexnet - Abrechnungsstelle -  niemand erteilt Auskunft, wem diese Nr. gehören soll - weder dtms noch nexnet - außer ständigen Zahlungsaufforderungen passiert nichts - ich schreibe Briefe und e-mails, die Antworten sind unbefriedigend, lapidar, verweisen auf Auskünfte über Hotlines ( ist ja wieder teuer ! ) - ich zahle diese Rechnung an dtms nicht - jedenfalls nicht, wenn nicht geklärt ist, was ich von wem dort an Gegenleistung erhalten haben soll - und einschüchtern lasse ich mich von denen auch nicht !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2006)

*AW: 0900 / 1932330  nummer auf der rechnung*

web-de?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie es technisch möglich ist, dass Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen (01379444999, 09005101117, 11838 ) zu Zeiten in denen keiner zu Hause war, also auch der Computer ausgeschaltet war. auch hatte niemand Zugang zur Wohnung.Die Anrufe sind alle paar Sekunden erneut angewählt und das über eine Dauer von ca. 2 Stunden.
Die Telekom meinte nur, dass ein Dialer auf dem Computer ist. Das hat ein Bekannter aber jetzt sicher ausgeschlossen.
Bin echt verzweifelt da das jetzt schon der 2. Monat ist in dem meine Rechnung so hoch ist.
Bitte antwortet mir! 
Danke Bine


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> zu Zeiten in denen keiner zu Hause war, also auch der
> Computer ausgeschaltet war. auch hatte niemand Zugang zur Wohnung.


was für ein Telefon (Marke/Typ) ist  vorhanden? 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie es technisch möglich ist, dass Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen (01379444999, 09005101117, 11838 ) zu Zeiten in denen keiner zu Hause war, also auch der Computer ausgeschaltet war. auch hatte niemand Zugang zur Wohnung.Die Anrufe sind alle paar Sekunden erneut angewählt und das über eine Dauer von ca. 2 Stunden.
> Die Telekom meinte nur, dass ein Dialer auf dem Computer ist. Das hat ein Bekannter aber jetzt sicher ausgeschlossen.
> Bin echt verzweifelt da das jetzt schon der 2. Monat ist in dem meine Rechnung so hoch ist.
> Bitte antwortet mir!
> Danke Bine


Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche problem hast du schon mehr rausgefunden?
Gruß Andrea


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Was heisst "gleiches Problem"? Etwa dieselben Nummern? Das wäre spannend. Meldet Euch doch hier an, kostet nichts und tut nicht weh.


----------



## Lurker (24 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... (01379444999, 09005101117, 11838 ) ...
> 
> Die Telekom meinte nur, dass ein Dialer auf dem Computer ist.


Ich hoffe, du hast das schriftlich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2006)

*AW: 09005101117 nummer auf der rechnung*

[SIZE=-1]09005101117 = dtms

Dort schon mal nachgefragt, was sich dahinter verbirgt?
( info (at) dtms.de )

die 11838 kannste da auch gleich anfragen:
11838    Rate One GmbH    Schleussnerstr. 90     63263 Neu-Isenburg    01805-890111    customerservice(at)dtms

[/SIZE]


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

...oder alles gleich > HIER < erforschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo Captain Picard,

unser Telefon ist ein Schnurlostelefon der Marke Telekom: T Easy C 210!
Hilft Dir das weiter?
Vielen Dank Bine


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> unser Telefon ist ein Schnurlostelefon der Marke Telekom: T Easy C 210!


Das könnte ein Ansatzpunkt sein. Wurde bei der Installation des Telefons der "PIN"-Code an der Basisstation geändert, oder wurde er auf den Werkseinstellungen belassen? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann besteht die verschärfte Gefahr, das man fremde Schnurlosgeräte auf eurer Basisstation anmelden kann, denn diese voreingestellten Codes sind erstens meist recht einfach gestrickt (0000, oder ähnlich) und zweitens sind diese hinlänglich bekannt.

Eine DECT-Basisstation mit unveränderten Werkseinstellungen ist quasi fast so offen, wie ein unverschlüsseltes WLAN.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Technisch ist so ein Szenario denkbar, daher hatte ich auch die Frage nach dem 
Telefontyp gestellt. Die Frage die sich damit stellt ist:  Cui bono, wer profitiert 
davon?  Die Reichweite von Schnurlostelefone ist relativ gering, insbesondere 
innerhalb von Gebäuden. Es könnte  also jemand  in  relativ geringer Entfernung 
und obendrein Nutznießer der Einwahlen sein.  Andere Alternative wäre, dass jemand 
aus niederen Motiven , sprich um zu ärgern, die Einwahlen erzeugt. Ohne genauere 
Ortskenntnis ist es schwer zu beurteilen, was hier vorliegen könnte.
Sicher ist dies nur durch Auswechseln des Telefons zu überprüfen, ob einer  der 
beiden Fälle vorliegen könnte. 
(vorübergehend ein drahtgebundes Telefon einsetzen, die gibt es für wenige Euro, 
und das drahtlose abklemmen) 

cp


----------



## mausi (26 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo
habe mich angemeldet!Ja die gleiche Telefonnummer 01379444999 wir waren nicht zuhause der Computer war aus und es wurde im Sekundentakt gewählt nur nicht von uns.Habe mich an die Verbraucherberatung gewendet und werde den Betrag von der Telefonrechnung abziehen dies aber Telecom schriftlich mtteilen!


----------



## Genesis (26 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



> 01379444999


Ist das nicht die Nummer von 9Live?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> > 01379444999
> 
> 
> Ist das nicht die Nummer von 9Live?



Genau, das ist 9Live !  Die wählen sich bestimmt nicht von selbst ein. Da hatte einer in deiner Familie wohl die Illusion, dort durchzukommen und hats mehrfach versucht.


----------



## Tokasami (26 April 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Glaub ich aber sicher nicht, Wie soll sowas funktionieren, wenn keiner !!!!!! zu Hause ist und es keinen gibt der Zugang zur Wohnung hat????


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo,
ich wurde gerade genauso mit der Telefonrechnung der Telekom geschockt! Jede menge anrufe an die 01379444999 auch alle paar Sekunden ca. 1 1/2 Stunden lang... das kann doch nicht wahr sein, der PC hat kein Modem, läuft über nen Router und das Telefon ist noch nicht einmal schnurlos... Normale Gespräche gehen über Voip (1und1)! 
Was kann man den da jetzt machen???
Gruß Chibi


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Chibi schrieb:
			
		

> 01379444999


Das Problem mit der Nummer von 9Live stellte sich > hier < schon einmal. Damit liegt es an dir, heraus zu finden, wer dort angerufen hat oder den formalen Widerspruchsweg mit allen Konsequenzen zu beschreiten.


----------



## Tokasami (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit der Nummer von 9Live stellte sich > hier < schon einmal. Damit liegt es an dir, heraus zu finden, wer dort angerufen hat oder den formalen Widerspruchsweg mit allen Konsequenzen zu beschreiten.


Hallo zusammen,
bin grad wieder von einer Telekomrechnung geschockt worden! Dieses Mal wieder alle paar Sekunden ca 1 Stunde lang Telefonate zur Auskunft( Inland, Ausland, die neue Auskunft etc.) auffallend ist wieder, das es an den Tagen passiert, an denen ich arbeiten bin!!!
Habe nun alle möglichen Nummern sperren lassen. Ab diesem Datum ist jetzt vorerst Ruhe. Das kann doch gar nicht wahr sein, oder? 
Gruß Bine


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Tokasami schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann doch gar nicht wahr sein, oder?



Offensichtlich doch! Mich rief heute ein Bekannter an, der ebenfalls nachweislich nicht zu hause war und die Nummer auf seiner Arcor-Rechnung fand, nachts ab halb 2. Der Rechner war aus (kein Dialer) und die Telefonbasisstation ist PIN-geschützt.

Wie geht das? Wer kann da was beweisen und wie?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> und die Telefonbasisstation ist PIN-geschützt.
> Wie geht das? Wer kann da was beweisen und wie?


Mir ist es bis heute nicht gelungen, "harte"  Beweise   für die "Hacksicherheit" von DECT-Telefonen zu finden.
Alle von mir befragten Experten zucken mit den Schultern. Es würde mich sehr interessieren,
ob es darüber nachvollziehbare Untersuchungen gibt 

cp


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Hack .... von DECT-Telefonen


Wäre eine Möglichkeit, doch wem nutzt das, außer dem Anbieter? Bei der hier relevanten Nummer handelt es sich um die des Fernsehsenders 9Live. Die Zuschauer rennen denen eh fast die Bude ein, so dass "_Gewinnoptimierung_" mEn wohl nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre eine Möglichkeit, doch wem nutzt das, außer dem Anbieter?


Weiß ich auch nicht. Mich interessiert es  generell.  Es könnte ja auch eine
 unbeabsichtigte oder  ungewollte  Fehlfunktion sein. 
Nicht alles muß den Hintergrund "cui bono" haben. 

cp


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es könnte ja auch eine unbeabsichtigte oder  ungewollte  Fehlfunktion sein.


Das vermute ich auch am ehesten. Ein Abrechungsfehler, die Nummer mal eben in den flaschen Datensatz gerutscht oder was auch immer .....


----------



## Peternickname (11 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe über google dieses Forum gefunden, da ich auf der letzten Telefonrechnung 72 Verbindungen zu 0137 944 4999 entdeckt.
Das wäre noch nicht das Problem, kann ja sein dass.....
Aber der Nebenanschluss, der betroffenist (Nebenstellenanlage im Haus) gehört in eine vermietete Einliegerwohnung und die Mieterin war an diesem Tag nicht zu
Hause.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder kann mir raten, wie ich mcih weiter verhalten soll. Reklamation bei Telekom ist erfolgt, aber die stellen sich stur und sagen dass der Computer die Einwahlen eindeutig meinem Anschluss zuweist.
Vielen Dak schon mal.
Peter Merkl


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Peternickname schrieb:
			
		

> , da ich auf der letzten Telefonrechnung 72 Verbindungen zu 0137 944 4999 entdeckt.


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/34ca9bc48f5bc1173d4666a851db7c5d,0/18z.html
die heißgeliebte Next ID 





> (0)137 944 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


----------



## Peternickname (11 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo unregistriert.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Der Betreiber wurde mir schon mitgeteilt. Ich habe auch die Firma schon aneschrieben, mit der Bitte, mir das betreffende Gewinnspiel mitzuteilen, an dem angeblich teilgenommen wurde.
Antwort steht noch aus. Bin schon gespannt.
Nebenbei: Die Telekom wollte mir zunächst erzählen, dass Sie den Anbieter gar icht kennt, bzw. nicht ausfindig machen kann. Nach meinem HInweis, dass sich dann wohl mal das Finanzamt darum kümmern sollte, weil die Telekom ja schließlich eine Rechnung an den Anbieter stellt, die ja auch verbucht werden soll, kam innerhalb von knapp 10 Minuten der Nachweis.
Ein Schelm, wer jetzt denkt, dass ich abgewimmelt werden sollte.
Grüße

Peter Merkl


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Das ist doch bestimmt einer der inzwischen massenhaft vorhandenen Gewinnspiel-TV-Sender, in denen Locktussen mit dümmlichen Gewinnspielchen und damit verbundenen ausgelobten Geldpaketen zum massenhaften Anrufen animieren (zu 49 ct. pro Anruf).

Die Sender, die derartige "Gewinnspiele" veranstalten, werden ja immer mehr. Neben dem "Platzhirsch" 9Live tummeln sich ja inzwischen auch DSF, Giga, Das Vierte u.a. in diesem wohl außerordentlich einträglichen Haifischbecken.


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch bestimmt einer der inzwischen massenhaft vorhandenen Gewinnspiel-TV-Sender,


Das erklärt aber nicht die Mehrfacheinwahl in Abwesenheit. Allgemeinplätze (so sehr sie
 berechtigt sein mögen) über "Schlichtegemüte" TV-Sender helfen nicht weiter.

ww


----------



## Teleton (11 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



> ...aber die stellen sich stur und sagen dass der Computer die Einwahlen eindeutig meinem Anschluss zuweist.


Hi Peter, 
lies mal (Suchfunktion nutzen) die Urteile und Beiträge zu §16 TKV.


----------



## Tokasami (11 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Peter,
> lies mal (Suchfunktion nutzen) die Urteile und Beiträge zu §16 TKV.


Hallo, ich hatte ja das Problem auch schon länger. Habe sogar Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet gegen  die Firma Nexnet. Die Polizei hat meinen Computer gecheckt und eindeutig herausgefunden, dass zu den angegebenen Zeiten dieser nicht angeschaltet war, also keine Verbindungen getätigt wurden. Wie das zustande kommt, dass die Nummern gewählt werden wird zur Zeit überprüft. Auf jeden Fall muß es direkt über die Telefonleitung laufen, die manipuliert wird. bei mir half das Sperren sämticher teurer Nummern wie 118...; 0137; 0900 etc. Seither ist Ruhe.


----------



## Homer J. (21 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Als ich heute meine Telefonrechnung für den letzten Monat bekam, wunderte ich mich über folgende Nummer:

01379 899399

Diese wurde an einem einzigen Tag 29mal angerufen, jeweils nur ein paar Sekunden und im Abstand von jeweils ca. 30 Sekunden. Gesamtbetrag: 12€.

Ist diese Nummer jemandem hier bekannt? Ist es eine der bekannten Mitmachnummern? Oder könnte ich mir einen Dialer eingefangen haben? Ich habe definitiv nicht dort angerufen, da ich in der Uni war. Da der Rechnungsbetrag von Arcor direkt von meinem Konto abgebucht wird ist es leider nicht möglich, den Betrag einfach vom Rechnungsbetrag abzuziehen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> wunderte ich mich über folgende Nummer:
> 
> 01379 899399


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/34ca9bc48f5bc1173d4666a851db7c5d,0/18z.html


> (0)137 989 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...7,0/_ss37/Liste_der_Zuteilungsnehmer_191.html


> NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg


----------



## Homer J. (21 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/34ca9bc48f5bc1173d4666a851db7c5d,0/18z.html
> 
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...7,0/_ss37/Liste_der_Zuteilungsnehmer_191.html


Vielen Dank! Leider hat mich das googlen nach o.g. Firma nicht wirklich schlauer gemacht. Zum Beispiel taucht sie auf folgender Seite auf:

http://www.teltarif.de/db/res.html?stand=1167606000&ziel=Hongkong+(Mobilfunk)&019x=0

Oder hier:

http://www.geteilt.de/anbieter/nextidtechnologies.htm

Was heißt das nun konkret für mich? Kann es sein, dass meine Mitbewohnerin eine der Mitmach-Hotlines angerufen hat? Oder weiß jemand, um welche ARt Firma es sich bei NEXT ID technologies GmbH handelt?


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat mich das googlen nach o.g. Firma nicht wirklich schlauer gemacht.


sagen wir mal es ganz vorsichtig, diese Firma ist zumindest in diesem Forum recht bekannt...
einfach hier mal nach next id  suchen..


			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt das nun konkret für mich? Kann es sein, dass meine Mitbewohnerin eine der Mitmach-Hotlines angerufen hat?


Das könnte  sein
Da dieses Unternehmen die Nummern "untervermietet", muß sie den "Endmieter" nennen (können. )
http://www.rechnungsinfo.de/


> Bei Einwendungen gegen die Berechnung einer Dienstleistung, wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den Inhaber der jeweiligen Telefonnummer oder des Dienstes. Unsere Inhaberfeststellung gibt Ihnen schnell und unkompliziert die Informationen, die Sie brauchen.


https://secure.rechnungsinfo.de/inhaber/index.html


----------



## Homer J. (21 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir mal es ganz vorsichtig, diese Firma ist zumindest in diesem Forum recht bekannt...
> einfach hier mal nach next id  suchen..
> 
> Das könnte  sein
> ...


Leider finde ich auch unter angegebenen Links keinen Hinweis darauf, wer sich hinter der Nummer verbirgt. Kann denn ausgeschlossen werden, dass es sich um einen Dialer handelt?


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Leider finde ich auch unter angegebenen Links keinen Hinweis darauf, wer sich hinter der Nummer verbirgt.


Wenn es nicht über die  Links geht, muß eben telefonisch oder schriftlich vom Unternehmen 
die  Auskunft eingeholt werden. Ohne Kenntnis des Endmieters bleibt alles  reine Spekulation. 


			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann denn ausgeschlossen werden, dass es sich um einen Dialer handelt?


Nein, theoretisch ist alles möglich, aber auch das gehört in den Bereich Spekulation. 
War der PC zu den angegebenen Zeitpunkten eingeschaltet? Auch ein hypothetischer Dialer 
könnte  nur dann  aktiv werden, wobei die Frage  wäre, warum in Abwesenheit. 


			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe definitiv nicht dort angerufen, da ich in der Uni war.


----------



## Homer J. (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht über die  Links geht, muß eben telefonisch oder schriftlich vom Unternehmen
> die  Auskunft eingeholt werden. Ohne Kenntnis des Endmieters bleibt alles  reine Spekulation.
> 
> Nein, theoretisch ist alles möglich, aber auch das gehört in den Bereich Spekulation.
> ...


Ob der PC zur angegebenen Zeit eingeschaltet war, kann ich nicht sagen. Meine Mitbewohnerin war definitiv zu Hause, evtl. auch an meinem PC.

Ist es denn für diese Art Dialer üblich, sich nur an einem einzigen Tag einzwählen?


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es denn für diese Art Dialer üblich, sich nur an einem einzigen Tag einzwählen?


ich kenne die Gepflogenheiten von Dialern nicht, sofern es überhaupt einer sein sollte.
Ich würde erstmal im Umfeld recherchieren. Wenn das nichts ergibt, Next ID zum  Endmieter befragen. 
Alles andere sind  wenig sinnvolle Spekulationen.  

j.


----------



## Homer J. (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne die Gepflogenheiten von Dialern nicht, sofern es überhaupt einer sein sollte.
> Ich würde erstmal im Umfeld recherchieren. Wenn das nichts ergibt, Next ID zum  Endmieter befragen.
> Alles andere sind  wenig sinnvolle Spekulationen.
> 
> j.


Welches Umfeld meinst Du genau?


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Umfeld meinst Du genau?


deins, welches sonst...


----------



## Homer J. (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> deins, welches sonst...


Ich dachte, Du meinst das Umfeld von NEXT ID.

Mein Umfeld habe ich insofern gecheckt, als dass ich meine Mitbewohnerin gefragt habe, ob sie mal bei einer dieser Mitmachnummern angerufen hat oder ob ihr die genannte Nummer bekannt vorkommt. Sie sagte mir, dass sie einmal bei einem Quiz von "RTL aktuell am Mittag" mitgemacht hat (kann wg. der Uhrzeit ausgeschlossen werden) und einmal bei "Einsatz in vier Wänden" (würde von der Uhrzeit exakt passen). Sie sagte aber auch, dass sie die Nummer ein oder zwei Mal gewählt hat und nicht wie auf unserer Telefonabrechnung angegeben 29 Mal.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe definitiv nicht dort angerufen, da ich in der Uni war.


jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass zumindest angerufen wurde, von wem und wie oft auch immer.
Meine Empfehlung: Allen Mitbenutzern strikt die Anwahl solcher  Televotingnummern 
 in Abwesenheit zu untersagen. Dann dürfte es auch keine Unstimmigkeiten geben, wer wann wie oft 
gewählt hat.  Die Hypothese Dialer halte ich in Anbetracht der Schilderung 
für höchst unwahrscheinlich.

cp


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Homer J. schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sagte aber auch, dass sie die Nummer ein oder zwei Mal gewählt hat und nicht wie auf unserer Telefonabrechnung angegeben 29 Mal.


Nach Meinung deiner Mitbewohnerin kam sie anscheinend nur 2 x durch. 
Die möglicherweise zahlreichen Wahlversuche hat sie wohl nicht bedacht.


----------



## Detomasi (23 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143540#post143540


			
				am 21.04.2006 Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie es technisch möglich ist, dass Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen (01379444999, 09005101117, 11838 ) zu Zeiten in denen keiner zu Hause war, also auch der Computer ausgeschaltet war. auch hatte niemand Zugang zur Wohnung.Die Anrufe sind alle paar Sekunden erneut angewählt und das über eine Dauer von ca. 2 Stunden.
> Die Telekom meinte nur, dass ein Dialer auf dem Computer ist. Das hat ein Bekannter aber jetzt sicher ausgeschlossen.
> Bin echt verzweifelt da das jetzt schon der 2. Monat ist in dem meine Rechnung so hoch ist.
> Bitte antwortet mir!
> Danke Bine


Benutzen Sie eine AVM-Box?  Ich hatte nämlich nach der Installation der AVM-Fritzbox auch mehrfach anwahlen von Mehrwertnummern. Ich habe mittlerweile VoIP im Verdacht. Auch bei uns war keiner Zuhause und kein Rechner an.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Die Nummer 01379-899399 ist die Gewinnspiel-Hotline der Sendung "call4cash", die tagsüber auf Viva Plus und nach Mitternacht auf regionalen Privatsendern läuft.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*Abzocke im großem Stil und die Böcke sind die Gärtner.*

Next ID´s "Ping" - Anrufe, Lockanrufe von 01377893065

Sieht so aus, dass die Lockanrufe sich besonders häufen [.....]
Die Möglichkeiten, die VoIP erlaubt lassen künftig weit schlimmeres befüchten.

http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/next-id-gmbh/boxid-43527.html 
[.....]

Next ID`s Internet-Geschäft: [.....]

_Fullquote, nicht beweisbare Spekulationen und kommerzielle URL entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*01379 Sondernummern sperren lassen!!!!!*

Solange es sich nicht weiter rumspricht, wird jeder mindestens einmal von Net- ID, 9-live und nicht zuletzt den Telcoms abgezockt. Die könnten ihre Schäfchen vor solchen Anrufen sobald sie bekannt sind schützen!

Das einzig wirksame zur Zeit ist die Sperrung teurer Sondernummern, die auf Anfrage von den Telefonanbietern umgestzt wird.


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Was wird hier eigentlich laufend auf der Next-ID rumgehackt? Können die etwa was dafür, wenn deren Nummern von ihren Kunden beworben werden? Natürlich könnten die das Geschäft auch einstellen aber dann gäbe es irgendwann keine Next-ID mehr. Vergleicht das mal mit einem Waffenhändler (ich bevorzuge Frankonia). Wenn für jeden Fehlschuss der Verkäufer der Waffe in die Pflicht genommen werden würde, dann...

...ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt, ist aber bildlich sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird hier eigentlich laufend auf der Next-ID rumgehackt? Können die etwa was dafür, wenn deren Nummern von ihren Kunden beworben werden? Natürlich könnten die das Geschäft auch einstellen aber dann gäbe es irgendwann keine Next-ID mehr. Vergleicht das mal mit einem Waffenhändler (ich bevorzuge Frankonia). Wenn für jeden Fehlschuss der Verkäufer der Waffe in die Pflicht genommen werden würde, dann...
> 
> ...ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt, ist aber bildlich sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Das sehe ich absolut genauso wie du. Woher soll die Next-ID ihre Kunden erkennen? Vielleicht an der gleichen Adresse nein? Ausserdem ist Next-Id noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.

Gruss


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ist Next-Id noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.


Naja, die Next ID war mal die Talkline ID. Als Anbieter von Mehrwertnummern ist das Unternehmen (wie seine Mitbewerber auch) allgemein von Skrupeln befreit.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird hier eigentlich laufend auf der Next-ID rumgehackt? Können die etwa was dafür, wenn deren Nummern von ihren Kunden beworben werden?



@Reducal, bis Du Dir sicher, dass hier nicht den Rufnummern-Anbieter als Mitstörer evt. eine juristische Mitschuld trägt? Insbesondere, wenn er in Kenntnis des Missbrauchs diese Nummer weiter dem Kunden überlässt, und nicht abschaltet? Gibt einige (meines Wissens recht widersprüchliche) Urteile zu ähnlichen Sachverhalten (Fax- und E-Mail Spam sowie Mehrwert-Ping-Anrufe). Hier mal ein recht aktuelles Urteil, dass ein erhebliches Mass an Kontrolle der Kunden verlangt:
http://www.affiliateundrecht.de/lg-...s-fuer-seinen-affiliate-spam-15-O-710-05.html


> LG Berlin: "Mitstörerhaftung des Merchants für seinen Affiliate bei Spam"
> (Urt. v. 08.02.2006 - Az: 15 O 710/05)
> 
> 
> ...



OT: auch wenn sich einWaffenhändler oft juristisch im rechtsfreien Raum bewegt, so ist er IMHO nicht von einer moralischen Verantwortung befreit, schau Dir mal Lord of War an..


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis Du Dir sicher, dass hier nicht den Rufnummern-Anbieter als Mitstörer evt. eine juristische Mitschuld trägt?...


Da niemand dagegen vorgeht, bin ich mir schon sehr sicher mit meiner Behauptung. Zahlreiche Gespräche mit Vertretern solcher Unternehmen, mit Vertertern der BNA und mit staatlichen Organen lassen mich heute nur noch abwinken.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht von einer moralischen Verantwortung befreit...


Deshalb auch mein Hinweis auf die Scrupellosigkeit in dem Biz.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo,
wir haben 11 Anrufe an die 01377379986 auf unserer T-Com-Rechnung, die sich keiner erkären kann. 
Es war zu der Zeit keiner zu Hause und PC ist auch nicht vorhanden der sich einwählen könnte.
Die Rechnung um den Betrag (9,29€) kürzen geht leider auch nicht da bereits von T-Com eingezogen.

Olly

@Homer J.: schon was neues herausgefunden? Scheint ja recht ähnlich gelagert zu sein bei dir...


----------



## Homer J. (30 August 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> @Homer J.: schon was neues herausgefunden? Scheint ja recht ähnlich gelagert zu sein bei dir...



Ich habe meine Mitbewohnerin nicht nochmal darauf angesprochen, da ich bis heute im Urlaub war. Ein Forum-User schrieb aber, dass die Nummer zur Mitmachshow bei Viva Plus gehört und wie ich der Einzelkostenabrechnung entnehme, war sie (oder ihr Freund) zur Zeit der Anrufe definitiv zu Hause. Insofern ist mein "Fall" klar und gelöst


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: Abzocke im großem Stil und die Böcke sind die Gärtner.*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Next ID´s "Ping" - Anrufe, Lockanrufe von 01377893065
> 
> Sieht so aus, dass die Lockanrufe sich besonders häufen [.....]
> Die Möglichkeiten, die VoIP erlaubt lassen künftig weit schlimmeres befüchten.
> ...


interessanter Link, das...
da steht auch:


> NEXT ID hat den Bereich Call Media – die Verbindung von Medienangeboten in TV und Hörfunk mit telefonbasierten Mehrwertdiensten – quasi mit aus der Taufe gehoben und die 0137-Rufnummergasse speziell für die Abwicklung von Massen- Anrufen frei gemacht. Erst 2002 fiel – dank NEXT ID - das Monopol der Deutschen Telekom für den Nummernraum 0137, seitdem sind Gewinnspiele und Votings aus dem deutschen Fernsehgeschehen nicht  mehr wegzudenken


http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/next-id-gmbh/boxid-44143.html
Und seitdem gibt es übrigens auch die Beschwerden über 0137-ping. Schön für f***net, wenn sie in diesem Bereich nun das goldenste Huhn und die größten Eier haben.  Dass daraus auch Gelddruckmaschinen für findige wie windige Leutchen werden, das ist, wie hier mehrfach erwähnt, nicht die Schuld von Next-ID. Da sind wir uns ja hier alle einig, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie es technisch möglich ist, dass Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen (01379444999, 09005101117, 11838 ) zu Zeiten in denen keiner zu Hause war, also auch der Computer ausgeschaltet war. auch hatte niemand Zugang zur Wohnung.Die Anrufe sind alle paar Sekunden erneut angewählt und das über eine Dauer von ca. 2 Stunden.
> Die Telekom meinte nur, dass ein Dialer auf dem Computer ist. Das hat ein Bekannter aber jetzt sicher ausgeschlossen.
> Bin echt verzweifelt da das jetzt schon der 2. Monat ist in dem meine Rechnung so hoch ist.
> Bitte antwortet mir!
> Danke Bine




hallo... du hast doch geschrieben, dass du mit 1und1 über VoIP telefonierst, also hast du auch bestimmt ne FritzBox ?! da gibst ne option, die heitß RUFSPERRE !! zu finden unter Telefonie -> Rufsperre, da sperrste einfach die Nummer und keiner kann die tele. Nr. mehr anrufen....

ansonsten besteht noch die möglichkeit die rufnummer bei der Telekom zu sperren... hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 September 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

 Das  meint google zur 0137-9444999, und

 das  zur 11838.

Die 0900-5101117 wurde lt. BNetzA am 16.11.2002 der dtms Mainz zugeteilt, die diese wohl weitervermietet hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

eine freundin hat auch zwei tage lang für ca. 2 stunden die 01379444999 auf ihrer handyrechnung was etwa so 180€ ausmacht......nur hatte sie weder zugang zu dem handy, noch zeit dafür, da sie um die uhrzeiten nachweislich arbeiten war. wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass ihr handy gehackt wurde?


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...zwei tage lang für ca. 2 stunden die 01379444999 auf ihrer handyrechnung was etwa so 180€ ausmacht......


Ist die Frage, wie oft wurde angewählt? An einem Stück wohl kaum, denn dann würde das einen technischen Fehler bedeuten - Handyhacking schließe ich mal vorsichtig aus. Eine 0137er Nummer bricht nach nur wenigen Sekunden die Verbindung ab.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 September 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die 01379444999


Das sind doch die D********** von 9Live?


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Dazu passt die Meldung vom Expansionskurs, über den arabischen Raum nach Asien, der 9Live von dieser Woche, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, wie oft wurde angewählt? An einem Stück wohl kaum, denn dann würde das einen technischen Fehler bedeuten - Handyhacking schließe ich mal vorsichtig aus. Eine 0137er Nummer bricht nach nur wenigen Sekunden die Verbindung ab.




die verbindungen gingen höchsten 1-20 sekunden, nicht länger. aber dafür halt ständig hintereinander. so nach dem Prinzip z.B.:

18:09   2 sek
18:10   4 sek
18:10   3 sek
18:11   9 sek

usw.
und das ging wie gesagt so etwa 2 stunden lang.
nur wie soll das ohne hacking funktionieren?


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....nur wie soll das ohne hacking funktionieren?


Z. B. mit der Wahlwiederholungstaste am Telefon, von jmd. der/die gerade sich von 9Live veralbern lässt.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Z. B. mit der Wahlwiederholungstaste am Telefon, von jmd. der/die gerade sich von 9Live veralbern lässt.



Kürzlich Pressebericht über Verfahren gegen 45-jährige Hausfrau aus den neuen Bundesländern, die 4.000 Euronen Tel-Kosten am Hals hatte - überwiegend durch permanentes Anwählen dieser Dumpfbackensender mit den Geldpaketen und penetranten Locktussen ("schnell, schnell, schnell, gleich schlägt der Hot-Button zu!!!"):
"Ich habe die Nummer nicht gewählt; das war die Wahlwiederholung" :lol:

Mittlerweile schießen diese Sendungen wie Pilze aus dem Boden, da man anscheinend erkannt hat, wie man schnell zu Kohle kommt. Giga, Viva, Tele5, Sat1 ergänzen inzwischen die "Platzhirsche" 9Live und DSF-Sportquiz. Aber ist ja alles rechtens, zumindest lt. Auffassung der Bayerischen Landesmedienanstalt!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Z. B. mit der Wahlwiederholungstaste am Telefon, von jmd. der/die gerade sich von 9Live veralbern lässt.



aber dann doch auch nur, wenn man die nummer gewählt hat, oder nicht? Sie hat die nummer ja nie selber gewählt. kann ja dann nur jemand anderes gemacht haben.


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Wer sollte denn das gewesen sein? Aber ich will nicht nur frotzln - das Phänomen ist schon öfter behauptet worden, nur fehlt es an Beweisen für dessen Existenz.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

ähm...hatte ich ja schon gesagt....sie hat den ganzen Tag gearbeitet, Handy war eingeschlosen....und vorher hat sie auch nich da angerufen...da hatte die gar keine Zeit für.....genauso wenig geld.....


----------



## McGunn0r (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Bei uns tauchte jetzt auch eine 01739 auf (01739 699xxx) der Rechnung auf:

ca 35€ zwischen 11 und 12Uhr
1
aber folgende sachlage:

-Kabel Anschluss bei KabelBW
==> Internet über Router==>Kabelmodem (Dialer zu 100% ausgeschlossen)
==> Telefon über VoIP, selbiges ist am Kabelmodem angeschlossen

Daheim waren nur unsere 2 Katzen... (Ich: Frühschicht, Bruder: Urlaub auf Mallorca, Vater beim Arbeiten, Mutter beim einkaufen)

Jetzt frage ich mich, woher das kommt?

MFG Gun


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



McGunn0r schrieb:


> Bei uns tauchte jetzt auch eine 01739 auf (01739 699xxx) der Rechnung auf:



Vielleicht ein Zahlendreher in deinem Posting?

01379-699xxx ist die Nummer von viva plus quiz (was ähnliches wie 9Live), Sendung täglich von 11 bis 13 Uhr. h**p://www.vivaplusquiz.de/
Wie auch dort werden die TV-Zuschauer zum Einwählen für 49 ct./Anruf animiert (nach dem Motto "schnell, schnell, schnell, gleich schlägt der Hot Button zu....")


----------



## McGunn0r (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

nein, es ist tatsächlich 699xxx 

MFG Gun


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



McGunn0r schrieb:


> nein, es ist tatsächlich 699xxx
> 
> MFG Gun




Aber ist es auch 0173 und nicht richtiger 0137 ?????


----------



## McGunn0r (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

k, das war jetzt mein fehler...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



McGunn0r schrieb:


> k, das war jetzt mein fehler...



Naja, jedenfalls haben wir noch vor der Anonymisierung die Identität der Rufnummer klären können; jetzt gäbe es keine Chance mehr.....  :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Man man man also manchmal versteh' ich's wirklich nicht mehr.
Hauptsache man findet so schnell wie möglich nen Schuldigen in Form der Telekom oder anderer Telefongesellschaften und zahlt seine selbst (oder von Familienmitgliedern) verursachten Kosten nicht.
Da hoffe ich doch, dass sich die Netzbetreiber nicht vor lauter Kulanz davon abbringen lassen, das Geld auch einzutreiben.

Woher sollen denn diese Rechnungen kommen? Meinste wirklich, da hat 9live oder wer auch immer auf mysteriöse Weise Anrufe auf Deine Rechnung geschrieben, um ein paar Cent mehr zu verdienen? So ein Blödsinn! Und dann zufällig auch noch innerhalb ner halben Stunde im Halbminutentakt.
Genau... oder es war ein Dialer... aha .. ein Dialer, der ne T-Votingnummer von 9live anruft und dann als auflegender Anrufer im TV erscheint. *OH Mann!* Blöder geht's nimma.

Fragt erst mal Eure Familienmitglieder, wer auf den Scheiss reingefallen ist und sich vom Wählen nicht mehr abhalten konnte anstelle unberechtigt irgendwelche Rechnungen zu kürzen oder Unternehmen zu beschuldigen.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



anonymous schrieb:


> Man man man also manchmal versteh' ich's wirklich nicht mehr. Hauptsache man findet so schnell wie möglich nen Schuldigen in Form der Telekom oder anderer Telefongesellschaften und zahlt seine selbst (oder von Familienmitgliedern) verursachten Kosten nicht.
> ....


Gibts für so etwas margenta Schleimpunkte?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Gibts für so etwas margenta Schleimpunkte?


:thumb:


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

hey ich finde dies ist eine unverschämtheit!!!

uns will man unterstellen, dass wir die nummer 01379 444999 angerufen haben!!!
das problem jedoch ist, dass ich in der zeit selber telefoniert habe und wir nur ein analoges telefon haben!!!!

kann man dies bei seinem anbieter melden und man muss dies nicht bezahlen???

wie soll man sich verhalten?! evtl. BIZZ TV alarmieren?!


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann man dies bei seinem anbieter melden und man muss dies nicht bezahlen?


Naja, wenn du was nicht bezahlen willst, dann wäre es schon ratsam, das dem fordernden Anbieter auch irgendwie mitzuteilen. Nur einfach nicht bezahlen, kann nach hinten los gehen, wenn der Anbieter nicht von den Gründen der Entscheidung unterrichtet wird.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> uns will man unterstellen, dass wir die nummer 01379 444999 angerufen haben!!! das problem jedoch ist, dass ich in der zeit selber telefoniert habe und wir nur ein analoges telefon haben!


Steht da jetzt auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis detailliert drauf, dass zu beiden Nummern angerufen worden ist? Was war denn die andere Nummer für eine, weißt du noch wohin der Anruf ging?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> BIZZ TV alarmieren?!


Die Rächer der Genervten - wofür Journalisten heute so alles gut zu sein scheinen!? Bei jedem Pups wird nach dem Sensations-TV geschrien - was soll das? Glaubst du wirklich, dass die sich deinetwegen hinter die Sache klemmen, wozu es eigentlich mehr Befugnis braucht als ein Manat zu publizistischen Aufklärung?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Zu 01379-444999 steht in  Google 

und dies zu 01379444999  Google


----------



## mrcoolj2 (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

ich habe das gleiche Problem,aber mit der Handyrechnung vom Mobilcom!!alle Verbindungen 1-5 sek. und in der Zeit von 23.02 uhr - 0.32 Uhr und das 266mal 

Kosten 396 €


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

da wirds aber probleme mit der telefongesellschaft egal ob tcom arcor usw. 
nachweislich wurden die nummern von deinem anschluß gewählt und somit besteht auch die rechtliche grundlage, das du leider zahlen musst... 
oder du beweist das gegenteil und ich glaube das ist schwer.

zum reingehen mit DSL/router:

vermutlich habt ihr eine telefonanlage angeschlossen, da die meisten DSL anschlüsse in kombination mit ISDN laufen und wenn du zB. einen trojaner die eingehandelt hast, wählt der unmerklich über den ISDN kanal diese nummern an.
helfen kann nur rufnummernsperre beim anbieter oder in der telefonanlage!
tool zum beobachten, ob sich klammheimlich auf dem ISDN kanälen was tut, wäre ISDN watch (überwacht die ISDN kanäle)


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> nachweislich wurden die nummern von deinem anschluß gewählt und somit besteht auch die rechtliche grundlage, das du leider zahlen musst...


...das sehe ich anders. Nicht rechtliche Grundlage sondern eine Argumentationsgrundlage des Providers, die du hier nährst.
Immer wieder lesen wir hier davon, dass Nummern auf der Rechnung stehen, die jedoch vom Inhaber des Anschlusses oder einem der Zugriff darauf hat nich angewählt worden sind und schon gar nicht so oft in kürzester Zeit. Es ist in der Tat so, dass der erste Anschein zu Gunsten des Providers ausgelegt werden kann aber warum legt nicht ein Provider das s. g. Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 TKV vor, obwohl ein Widerspruchsführer ein Recht darauf hat?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> zum reingehen mit DSL/router:
> 
> vermutlich habt ihr eine telefonanlage angeschlossen, da die meisten DSL anschlüsse in kombination mit ISDN laufen und wenn du zB. einen trojaner die eingehandelt hast, wählt der unmerklich über den ISDN kanal diese nummern an.


Hier ist aber eine mit der Analge verbundene ISDN Karte im Rechner Voraussetzung. In der von Dir behaupteten Allgemeinheit ist diese Aussage Unfug.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Also wie Ich das sehe kommt mir das so langsam wie großflächiger [...] vor. Ich habe auch einige Bekannte und Freunde bei denen das in 10-30? Ausmaß auf der Rechnung erschienen ist und einige von ihnen waren klar und eindeutig nachweisbar nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt zu Hause. Und Dialer kann man bei den meissten auch ausschließen. Ich frage mich wie viele die Rechnung einfach bezahlt haben ohne einen genauen Blick darauf zu werfen und diesen komischen Posten überhaupt zu bemerken und nachzuforschen. Die die hier posten sind ja wahrscheinlich nur ein winziger Teil derjenigen die solch eine Rechnung gekriegt haben.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hi, also abgesehen davon, dass es bei uns auch schon zum 2. mal seit 1-2 Jahren vorgekommen ist, bin ich nach duchrsuchen diverser Foren mitlerweile auch zu der Meinung gekommen, dass ein grossflächiger [......] vorliegt. Es kann nicht sein, dass Leute 2 Stunden am Stück Telefonummern anrufen, obwohl ihnen mehr als nur klar ist, dass es viel Geld kostet, man wenn überhaupt so gut wie nie etwas gewinnt und zum Teil auch echt niemand zuhause gewesen ist. [.......] Ist ja acuh nie immer 100%ig Nachweisbar, dass man es auch nicht gewesen sein könnte. Man müsste eine direkte Telefonnummerwahlspeicherung in die zukünftige generation der Telefone inegrieren. Am besten auch gleich mit der funktion, diese mit der Telefonrechnung abzugleichen. 
Des weitern sollten auch mal diverse Politiker aus ihren kuhligen Sesseln hochkommen und endlichmal solche [.....]-Sender, die weniger als 0 zur Bildung oder Unterhaltung beitragen, den Saft abzudrehen.
MfG Felix

_Rechtlich bedenkliche Wörter und nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Mir geht es jedoch um einen T-Mobile-Anschluss. Gibt es bei diesen 0137-9-702000 bzw. 0137-9-444999 Nrn. irgendwelche Dialer bzw. Möglichkeiten (z. B. "Rückruf bei besetzt" o. ä.) zu nutzen? Sinnigerweise sind alle gewählten Nrn. mit 00491379... gewählt und auch im Sekundentakt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Hatte früher mal wegen einer noch höheren Rechnungt T-Mobile angerufen, dort bekam ich den Rat auf dem ersten Speicherplatz im Handytelefonbuch eine "1" oder sonst eine nicht funktionierende Telefonnummer zu Programmieren.

Gruß
Kay


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

ich habe auch die nummer 01379444999 auf meiner telefonrechnung endeckt wüsse auch gern von wo die kommt


----------



## Immo (19 April 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe auch die nummer 01379444999 auf meiner telefonrechnung endeckt wüsse auch gern von wo die kommt


unsere heißgeliebte Next ID muß das wissen...


> (0)137 944 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


ht*p://w*w.assoziations-blaster.de/blast/01379444999.1.html
9live...

Die Nummer ist recht bekannt:  
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=01379444999&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2007)

*AW: was mach ich mit den 12 EUR auf meiner Rechnung?*



UlliZ schrieb:


> Ich kann da nur empfehlen, die Rechnung *um den entsprechenden Betrag zu kürzen*, der Telekom (bist Du dort Kunde?) *auf der Überweisung mitzuteilen, auf welchen Anbieter sich die Kürzung bezieht *und abzuwarten. Du hast die Nummer - wie Du schreibst - nicht angewählt, also mußt Du auch kein Entgelt dafür bezahlen  .




Dann gibt es erstmal eine Mahnung... Und diese Nummern sind auch mal Gewinnspiele etc..., keine Dialer!


----------



## johinos (26 April 2007)

Bisher hatte ich eher die Meinung, da habe jemand mit berechtigtem Zugang zum Telefon das Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und mag's nicht zugeben.

Jetzt habe ich aber eine Arcor-Rechnung gesehen und mit der älteren Dame selbst gesprochen: Ja, mehrfach zwischen 21.00 und 21.30 Uhr die 01379444999 angerufen. Also Dialer ausgeschlossen. Aber: Die vielen vielen Anrufe zwischen 21.30 und 23.00 (!!) Uhr, die seien nicht erfolgt. Allerdings taucht kurz vor Ende 12x die 013794449991 und dann wieder die 01379444999 auf. Traue der Dame eigentlich nicht zu, dass sie doch selbst angerufen hat. 

Nahtloser Übergang, als habe die Wahlwiederholungstaste geklemmt. Meistens weniger als 2 Min. Pause, einmal 4 Min. Reicht kaum für Gang zum Kühlschrank oder zur Toilette. An Heiligabend! 

Habe bisher nirgends gelesen, das das Problem irgendwo schon mal geklärt worden wäre, oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Geklärt habe ich sowas auch noch nicht erlebt aber das Phänomen an sich steht. Viele Leute behaupten, dass sie zu den Rufzeiten entweder gar nicht zu Hause waren oder niemals diese Nummern angerufen hätten.

Einen popeligen Dialer halte ich zwar generell für möglich aber im Zeitalter von DSL für eher unwahrscheinlich. Spekulativ kommt da für meine Begriffe eher eine technische Variante in Betracht, bei der eine Aufschaltung eine nicht bedeutende Rolle spielen könnte. Das Beste daran ist, dass man es nachträglich nicht beweisen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo,
habe selbes Problem haben auf der O2 Rechnung diese Nummer 0137944499 über 300 mal hintereinnander.

Was sehr merkwürdig ist haben ja Homezone von O2 das Handy hat ca. 80% der Verbindungen inder Homezone geführt und den Rest außerhalb der Homezone es hat sich also zwischen durch immer mal wieder aus der Homezone Ausgebucht und dann wieder Eingebucht.

Das was ich hier beschreibe ist am 22.03.2007 Nachts geschen in der Zeit von 0.32 bis 2.16 hinternander weg ohne Pause.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich was ich da gegen machen kann O2 sagt wir hätten die Nummer wohl selber angewählt nett war.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 April 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Am besten Du suchst Dir einen Rechtsanwalt und für den druckst Du das Urteil  hier aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie es technisch möglich ist, dass Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen (01379444999, 09005101117, 11838 ) zu Zeiten in denen keiner zu Hause war, also auch der Computer ausgeschaltet war. auch hatte niemand Zugang zur Wohnung.Die Anrufe sind alle paar Sekunden erneut angewählt und das über eine Dauer von ca. 2 Stunden.
> Die Telekom meinte nur, dass ein Dialer auf dem Computer ist. Das hat ein Bekannter aber jetzt sicher ausgeschlossen.
> Bin echt verzweifelt da das jetzt schon der 2. Monat ist in dem meine Rechnung so hoch ist.
> Bitte antwortet mir!
> Danke Bine



Hallo aus Hamburg,
ich habe auch gerade eben die Rechnung von T-Com erhalten und bin fast vom Hocker gefallen!
126 € für die 9Live Nummer
Habe die Rechnungsstelle der T-Com angerufen, die waren sehr nett und haben mir erklärt, das wenn man eine Nummer anruft mit sämtlichen Sendern verbunden wird die auch gerade "Live-Spiele" durchführen. Heisst auf gut deutsch 1x angerufen und für 10 Sender 50 Cent pro Anruf bezahlt.
Die haben die Nummer gleich ins System geschrieben und gesperrt, ich auch in unserer Heimanalage ..
Ach ja .. das gute ... Wir bekommen den Betrag erstattet!!

Jürgen


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe die Rechnungsstelle der T-Com angerufen, die waren sehr nett und haben mir erklärt, das wenn man eine Nummer anruft mit sämtlichen Sendern verbunden wird die auch gerade "Live-Spiele" durchführen. Heisst auf gut deutsch 1x angerufen und für 10 Sender 50 Cent pro Anruf bezahlt.


Tut mir leid, aber das gehört mit zum Absurdesten, was ich als Erklärungsansatz je gehört habe. Bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, dass die Rechnungsstelle nicht bestreikt wird und Du nicht mit dem Hausmeister telefoniert hast?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Habe leider zuspät mit bekommen das mir sowas 04/07 passiert ist.
Hat schon jemand raus gefunden wie das funktioniert, wir haben zum zeitpunkt immer geschlafen.....  Konnte schon jemand dagegen vorgehen, ist ja nicht legal oder ?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo aus Hamburg,
> ich habe auch gerade eben die Rechnung von T-Com erhalten und bin fast vom Hocker gefallen!
> 126 € für die 9Live Nummer
> Habe die Rechnungsstelle der T-Com angerufen, die waren sehr nett und haben mir erklärt, das wenn man eine Nummer anruft mit sämtlichen Sendern verbunden wird die auch gerade "Live-Spiele" durchführen. Heisst auf gut deutsch 1x angerufen und für 10 Sender 50 Cent pro Anruf bezahlt.
> ...



Das klingt ja nach der grössten Urban Legend seit langen. lol Und wenn du durchkommst, musst du erst fragen welcher Sender dran ist...lol.

Da hat dir einer einen riesen Bären aufgebunden.

Und warum die so bereitwillig erstatten ist auch sehr rätselhaft.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

habe heute meine telefonrechnung bekommen ,hier war auch keiner zuhause der pc aus und die 01379444999 auf der rechnung


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Da hat wohl das Telefon selbst mal bei 9Live um eines der vielen Geldpakete mitgespielt..... :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Habe das auch bei 2 Bekannten gehabt, bei denen ich DSL eingerichtet hatte.

Der einzige Zusammenhang, dan ich sehe ist:
Provider 1&1
DynDNS über no-ip.com
Fritz-Box (unterschiedliche Modelle)

Der Rest war komplett unterschiedlich.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mal Eure Konfig posten...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Kennt einer zufällig die Nummer: 01379 691122
Ist bisher leider noch nicht utnter Google aufgeführt; wurde aber auch für insgesamt ca 70€ im 2-sec Takt angerufen und das Nachts unter der Woche!
Kann man einen bereits bezahlten Betrag, der per Abbuchung abgebucht wurde wieder zurückziehen; ich habe gelesen, das man die Rechnung sonst um den gewissen Betrag kürzen kann.
Das dumme ist, das sich das ganze um die April-Rechnung dreht und wir den fehlenden Betrag erst jetzt bemerkt hatten!
Grüße vom Jens


----------



## johinos (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistrierter Jens schrieb:


> Kennt einer zufällig die Nummer: 01379 691122
> Ist bisher leider noch nicht utnter Google aufgeführt;


Es sind die Lücken, die zum Ergebnis führen: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="01379+69+11"&btnG=Suche&meta=

Stichwort: QuizNight


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

auch ich habe eine Rechung von über 120€ bekommen, wo ich angeblich
mehrere stundne hintereinader die Nr 01379444999 gewählt haben soll,
der Betrag wurde von der Telekom durch Lastschrift abgebucht, kann mann
da jetzt noch was machen?


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Und?? Taucht die Nummer auf deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf?


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Handynutzer haften nicht bei Angriffen


> Nach Ansicht des Gerichts sei "eine ordnungsgemäße Rechtsverteidigung für den Beklagten nicht möglich", da der Mobilfunkanbieter es unterlassen habe, Details zu den Betreibern der Mehrwertdienste zu nennen. Es verlangte vom Kläger, die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderungen nachzuweisen, also dass der Kunde die teuren Sondernummern selbst angewählt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

also ich habe jetz auch das problem das rund 40 euro auf meiner rechnung auftauchen mit der 01379444999, bei vodafone nachts um 1, als ich schlief und allein war!
hat jemand versucht das schriftlich zu reklamieren?! und erfolg gehabt?
werde es auf jeden fall versuchen! 

und leute die behaupten das man selbst angerufen hat sollten endlich mal die augen aufmachen und uns nicht für bescheuert erklären! das musste jetz mal raus...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kennt einer zufällig die Nummer: 01379 691122
> Ist bisher leider noch nicht utnter Google aufgeführt; wurde aber auch für insgesamt ca 70€ im 2-sec Takt angerufen und das Nachts unter der Woche!
> Kann man einen bereits bezahlten Betrag, der per Abbuchung abgebucht wurde wieder zurückziehen; ich habe gelesen, das man die Rechnung sonst um den gewissen Betrag kürzen kann.
> Das dumme ist, das sich das ganze um die April-Rechnung dreht und wir den fehlenden Betrag erst jetzt bemerkt hatten!
> Grüße vom Jens




Hallo,
wie ich heute feststellen musste: mich hat es letzte Woche genauso erwischt .- Den ganzen Montag abend wurde von 22 bis 24 Uhr die 01379 691122 angerufen (Quiznight von Radio Regenbogen, ist Mo-Di von 22 bis 24 Uhr). In dieser Zeit war ich zwar online, aber keiner hat telefoniert bzw. bei der Quiznight mitgemacht, vor allem nicht im Minutentakt. Ich habe allerdings mit ClipInc der Firma Tobit Internetradio gehört bzw. aufgenommen. Kann darin ein Zusammenhang bestehen? 
Grüße
pel


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

habe heute das Gleiches Desaster auf meiner Telecom Rechnung. Über 90 X die 01379 -444999 nachts um halb 2 ! Schock , habe sofort meine Rg. moniert und sämtliche Nr. dieser Art sperren lassen! Warte jetzt auf die Stellungnahme der Telecom , Rg. wurde leider schon abgebucht. Bin gespannt wie diese Schweinerei ausgeht. Irgendwie müssen ja die Flatrates reingeholt werden !


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Servus, war so doof und habe von meinem O2-Handy bei einem ProSieben Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. Nummer 01379444777. Habe 22 mal angerufen. Dass das dämlich war, weiß ich, aber dass ich innerhalb von 1,5 Std 329 mal da angerufen haben soll, stimmt definitiv nicht. Vervielfältigen die jeden Anruf? O2 sagt auf meine Nachfrage, ich hätte auf jeden Fall so häufig angerufen, sonst würde es ja nicht auf der Rechnung stehen, aber die Erklärung ist quatsch, 22 mal, kein mal mehr. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## BenTigger (27 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Ja, Einzelverbindungsnachweis vorlegen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

22 Mal? Waren das die Versuche, bei denen du durchgekommen warst? Auch die Besetztzeichen zählen womöglich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

50ct *pro Anruf*

Was ist ein *Anruf*?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Habe 22 mal angerufen. ... aber dass ich innerhalb von 1,5 Std 329 mal da angerufen haben soll, stimmt definitiv nicht.


lag denn wenigstens zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten Anruf ca. 1,5 Stunden?
329 Anrufe in 90 Minuten geht schon, sind 16 Sekunden pro Anruf


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 Nummer auf der Rechnung*

Deswegen ja auch den EVN vorlegen lassen, ob da evtl mehrere Gespräche zur selben Zeit berechnet wurden oder z.B. Anrufe im Sekundentakt. So könnten sich evtl "Softwarefehler" bemerkbar machen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Danke schonmal für Eure Beiträge, habe den Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Es dauerten alle Gespräche ca. 10 Sekunden, aber ich weiß dass ich nicht 1,5 Stunden auf die Wahlwiederholungstaste gedrückt habe. Die 22 Anrufe fanden innerhalb der 1,5 Stunden statt. Kam jedesmal durch und eine Computerstimme teilte mir mit, dass mein Anruf "leider keinen Gewinn" brachte...


----------



## LabelPresident (11 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo Leutz, habe gerade meine Rechnung von KabelBW angeschaut und musste ebenfalls feststellen das ich diese nummer gewählt habe, ganze 14 mal immer zu 0,49 euro. hab gerade mit meiner frau gesprochen........, tja dann war es wohl doch 9live 100%tig und die 01379 444999 33 gehört auch mit dazu. keine ausreden lol.

ach übrigens das ist nix gegen 11880 die hat alleine 3,267 euro gekostet bei einem anruf man man LOL.


----------



## Isabell (19 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Haben genau das gleiche Problem,angeblich 400 Anrufe zu 9 live,wovon wir aber nur 5 getätigt haben.Klar auch diese 5 Anrufe waren dumm aber daran könen wir jetzt auch nichts mehr ändern.Hab den Rechnungsbetrag zurückbuchen lassen und Widerspruch eingelegt.Reaktion der Telekom:Sie hätten alles geprüft und ein Fehler ihrerseits sei ausgeschlossen.wir müssen zahlen!

Werde erneut versuchen Widerspruch einzulegen.Ein bekannter Anwalt hat empfohlen eine Sammelklage mit möglichst vielen Geschädigten einzureichen.Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Isabell schrieb:


> .Ein bekannter Anwalt hat empfohlen eine Sammelklage mit möglichst vielen Geschädigten einzureichen.


Er scheint nicht viel Ahnung zu haben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Sirius (19 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Isabell schrieb:


> .Ein bekannter Anwalt hat empfohlen eine Sammelklage mit möglichst vielen Geschädigten einzureichen.Was meint ihr dazu?


Tolle Rechtsberatung. War der bekannte Anwalt dieser G*, der sich kürzlich auf mangelnde Rechtskenntnisse berief?

Es gibt in Deutschland bislang keine Sammelklagen. Von daher ist dein Vorschlag nicht durchführbar. Du solltest dir einen anderen Rechtsbeistand suchen. Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung einzulegen ist  eine gute Idee.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Isabell schrieb:


> .Ein bekannter Anwalt hat empfohlen eine Sammelklage mit möglichst vielen Geschädigten einzureichen.



Was sich alles Anwalt nennen darf. Frag ihn mal seit wann es Sammelklagen in Deutschland gibt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Monika Schwarz (19 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Auch wir haben eine Rg. von Arcor erhalten mit 151 Gesprächen innerhalb von ca. 2 Std. Der Computer war aus und wir haben während der getätigten Anrufe mit Freunden und Fam. unsere Silberhochzeit im Lokal gefeiert. Es konnte also niemand von unserem Telefon telefonieren. Habe Arcor heute den Sachverhalt mitgeteilt und auch das ich den gesamten Rechnungsbetrag zurückholen werde und erst zahle, wenn Arcor mir eine "ordentliche u. sachlich richtige" Rechnung stellt und ich mich dann erst mit einer Abbuchung einverstanden bin. Arcor -----, na das kann ja dauern!
Letztendlich werde ich die Sache dem Anwalt übergeben - wir haben Rechtsschutz.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Gute Einstellung, warum gehst du nicht gleich zum Anwalt? Warte doch erstmal ab was Arcor sagt. Achso ich habe vergessen ihr habt ja Rechtsschutz


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Ich bin heute von einer Freundin gebeten worden, mir ihren Einzelverbindungsnachweis ihres Handys anzusehen und Einspruch gegen die Rechnung einzulegen. Beim Durchlesen dieses Forums und beim Prüfen ihrer Rechnung ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Meine Freundin ist 67 Jahre alt, mit Internet-Foren, psychologischen Tricks und sonstigen technischen Gegebenheiten nicht so vertraut, wie die meisten, die sich hier informieren. Sie geht noch davon aus, dass man nichts bezahlt, wenn man ein Besetzt-Zeichen oder eine Bandansage hört und ein Gespräch nicht zustande kommt. Dass das nicht so ist - darüber habe ich sie jetzt aufgeklärt. Von 500 Euro Rente soll sie jetzt eine Rechnung von 422 Euro bezahlen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass gerade Menschen, die arglos und technisch unbewandert sind vor solchen unseriösen Angeboten, die in letzter Zeit überhand nehmen geschützt werden müssen, wenn selbst im Umgang mit Computern geübte Menschen immer noch nach Jahren darauf herein fallen. Meine Freundin gibt unumwunden zu, um die Zeit in der Nacht bei der Spielshow angerufen zu haben - bestreitet aber vehement, es so oft getan zu haben. Auf ihrem Einzelverbindungsnachweis tauchen Anrufe an zwei Tagen auf jeweils zwischen 01:00 und 03:00 - jeweils ca. 1,5 Stunden. In diesem Zeitraum soll sie am ersten Tag 91 Mal und am zweiten Tag 295 Mal dort angerufen haben. Und genau das bestreitet sie - und ich glaube ihr.

Bei der Überprüfung ist mir dann eine gewisse Regelmässigkeit aufgefallen. Ca. 1/3 der Gespräche sind in einem zeitlichen Abstand von mehr als 20 Sekunden bis zu 111 Sekunden und sehr unregelmässig, bei diesen Gesprächen bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich um die von ihr gewählten Gespräche handelt. Die übrigen 2/3 der Gespräche haben einen Abstand von 11 bis 17 Sekunden, die meisten 12 Sekunden, wobei immer mehrere aufeinander folgende Gespräche exakt gleich lang auseinander liegen. Wie kann das sein ?
Weiter vorne im Posting wurde einmal eine Erklärung geäussert, er hätte von der Telekom-Abrechnungsstelle die Auskunft erhalten, dass bei einem Anruf gleich mehrere gleichzeitig laufende Spielshows gebucht würden. Dieses Posting wurde allgemein als guter Witz aufgefasst - das habe ich zuerst auch getan. Ich frage mich nun aber doch ob da nicht vielleicht doch ein Sachbearbeiter ein kleines Geheimnis ausgeplaudert hat. Denn technisch dürfte das ohne Probleme möglich sein. Diese Annahme wäre von erheblicher Brisanz denn damit dürfte sich auch die gesamte Argumentation gegen die Abrechnung juristisch ändern.
Bitte sagt mir eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## dieter_w (26 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir eure Meinung dazu.


Bitte anmelden und einen Namen geben.
"Unregistriert" heißen hier zu viele ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

In Internetforen (vorzugsweise Photovoting oder Singlebörsen) werden auch gerne die 01377440401 oder 01377440402 verschickt, wo auch immer diese Nummern hinführen...


----------



## Kasi (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Ich hab auch so eine E-Mail bekommen:


na wie gehts ich hab ne neue handynummer lg steffi 01377440401
p.s ruf mich heut abend mal an 


Der Witz ist meine Freundin heisst Steffi.Ich dachte die (blauäugig wie ich bin)

sie hat wirklich ne neue Nummer und hab gar nicht weiter nachgedacht.

Ich hab dort angerufen.Ansage:"Dieser Anschluss ist besetzt,bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal".Ich gehe über Kabelmodem ins Telefonnetz.Jetzt hab ich AOL DSL.Kann bei DSL was passieren?Hab von sowas keine Ahnung.
Danke für Eure Hilfe. Kasi


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Bitte den Vorgang umgehend mit allen Details an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden. Dabei Deinen Namen und Deine Anschrift angeben, die beworbene Nummer nennen usw.
01377440401
und bitte wende Dich an Intelegence und CNS24 in Leipzig, die werden Dir in kürzester Frist den Verantwortlichen nennen.
verbrauchgerservice(at)in-telegence.net bzw vertrieb(at)cns24.de und in Kopie an kontakt(at)cns24.de (und diese Anfrage ebenfalls in Kopie an die BnetzA)
(kann sein, dass ich mich mit CNS24 irre)

Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen
bei "ich habe eine neue *Handynummer* 0137xxx würde ich zusätzlich Strafanzeige stellen wegen Betrug.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo, hab heute auch einen schock bekommen als ich meine rechnung las knapp 200teuros solen an die 01379 444 999 (9LIVE) *würg* gehen und das mehrere male hintereinander und mehrmals am tag vorallem in dem monat komischerweise zu festen zeiten bei 13 und 21-23  das komische ist nur das um 13uhr niemand zuhaus ist der anrufen kann selbst am weekend wäre es bei uns schwer bei dieser zeit! vorallem da es laut rechnung jedes weekend noch dazu war??
haben auch kein schnurloses telefon und haben dsl bei versatel wie kann das zustande kommen!?!? 
appropo zu den zeiten die wären für uns ja schließlich nachweisbar vom arbeitgeber  da es ja sowas wie ne stempelkarte gibt 
aber finds wirklich merkwürdig das soviele das prob haben und ich schätz mal kaum das soviele im gleichem forum sich zum gleichem thema diskutieren werden wenns ja alles laut telefongesellschaten nach rechten dingen zugehen würde! möcht auch garnicht wissen was die mit solchen anbietern alles ausgemacht habenwie sie den leuten die eh kaum noch geldhaben heutzutage den letzten cent rausziehen!  reichere werden reicher ärmere ärmer, d-land lebe hoch  was ne logik hier aber das offtopic!! ;-/


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo

ich habe mir heute mal meine Rechnung angeschaut und habe folgendes erschreckendes festgestellt. Ich soll angeblich am 15.10.2007 von 21:03:35 bis 22:02:46 Uhr 128 mal die nummer 01379 444459 gewählt haben. Laut Einzelverbindungsnachweiss - Servicedienste t-Vote Call.
Denn bei mir im Haushalt wird generell nicht bei diesen Blöden Quizshows angerufen.


Hab schon mit meinem Anbieter telefoniert und den dies geschildert.
ANTWORT: Schicken Sie uns doch bitte Ihr anliegen Schriftlich um dies bearbeiten zu können.

Meine Frage:

- Weiss jemand von euch wem die nummer 01379444459 gehört?
- Was ich dagegen machen kann?
- Wenn Quizshow welche Sendung?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

schon lange  gibt es  zu "t-VoteCall"  Unstimmigkeiten
einfach mal nach "t-VoteCall" googeln 
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme61/article1985853.html
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/kom/0810071.htm
http://www.dr-bahr.com/news/news_det_20051224121434.html


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> (0)137 944 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


Hier gibt es den Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Inhaberfeststellung:http://www.rechnungsinfo.de/


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

hilft nicht viel weiter 


> Der Inhaber der eingegebenen Rufnummer konnte nicht ermittelt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Habe heute die NEXT ID technologies GmbH in Hamburg angerufen.

Habe dem mitarbeiter mein Problem geschildert, worauf ich sofort gebremst wurde das
ich hier völlig falsch wäre. Die sollen angeblich nur für die 0900 und auskunft nummern zuständig seien. 

Ich sollte mich bei meinem Anbieter erkundigen, um zu erfahre wer hinter der NR 01379444459 steckt.

Also wie mann sieht muss mann sich um alles auf der welt kümmern was andere nicht auf die reihe kriegen.


Hat jemand vielleicht weitere tipps.

Danke noch mal an die post von vorhin.


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht weitere tipps


mal hiermit versuchen
https://secure.rechnungsinfo.de/inhaber/index.html
steht da eine Artikel-/Leistungsnummer  auf der Rechnung?

https://secure.rechnungsinfo.de/evn/index.html


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

danke aber bringt keine ergebnisse.
hat der Kollege vorhin auch probiert klappt nit.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Auf der Telekom-Rechnung rechts oberhalb des beanstandeten Eintrags 


> Anfragen und Einwendungen gegen diese Forderungen richten Sie bitte an:


ist die (hoffentlich) richtige Adresse.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



> Ihre Auskunftsrechte zu Rufnummern


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...oblatt_Auskunftsrechte_zu_Rufnummern_3y2.html


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...oblatt_Auskunftsrechte_zu_Rufnummern_3y2.html





> Gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz eine Rufnummer für Massenverkehrsdienste (0)137,  oder für Geteilte-Kosten-Dienste geschaltet ist, haben Sie als Verbraucher bei berechtigtem Interesse Anspruch auf eine Auskunft über den Namen und die ladungsfähige Anschrift desjenigen, der über diese Rufnummer Dienstleistungen anbietet. Die Auskunft des Netzbetreibers soll innerhalb von zehn Werktagen erfolgen.


na also, Next ID soll mal in die Hufe kommen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo ihr, uns ist das gleiche passiert unsere Telefonrechnung ist jetzt uns über den Kopf gewachsen wie haben anstatt 35 Euro jetzt 70 Euro und das jetzt schon mehrere Monate .alle aus unserer Familie zusammengesucht wer das sein könnte wir finden keine Lösung Helft uns. Was kann man dagegen tuen soll man die Polizei mit einbe
ziehe oder was ????????????????????? Hielfe denn die nummer 01379444999 ist  bei uns auf der rechnung mehr wie hundert mal aufgedrehten.Hielfe


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Habe auf meiner Telefonrechnung 145 anrufe zu dieser Leitung 20 anrufe stimmen die anderen aber nicht was kann ich dagegen tun weißt das jemand,und kann mir helfen. mary


----------



## mrcoolj2 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Ich habe Anzeige gemacht wegen Betruges. Hat nix gebracht verfahren wurde eingestellt. Mobilcom reagiert auf keinerlei Schreiben von mir. 1 Mahnung das wars. Dann Inkasso, dann Anwalt jetzt Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. War beim Verbraucherschutz hat auch nicht viel gebracht. Habe jetzt auch einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Hatte 267x 0137 nummer daruf Kosten dafür ca 400€. Müssen beweisen das Wahlwiederholung innerhalb von 10sek nicht möglich ist. Haben das auch probiert und hat 14 sek gedauert.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

hi. habe heute meine telefonrechnung der t-com erhalten. am 21.12. wurden von meinem telefonanschluss angeblich (bin hundertprozentig sicher, dass ich nichts dergleichen in anspruch genommen habe) für insgesamt über 100€ verbindungen zu nummern der "next id" und "telegate" hergestellt. kann ich vorläufig mit dem tip, der t-com eine schriftliche "gebührenkürzung" zukommen zu lassen etwas erreichen? was wird dann passieren? wie kann ich weiter verfahren?

mfg


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was wird dann passieren?


Dann bekommst du separat Mahnungen von denen, auf die du fragen kannst, welche Nummern wann genau angewählt wurden und was das für Dienste sind. Beide Anbieter haben z. B. Weiterleitungen über Kurzwahlnummern im Programm, z. B. Telegate die 11880 - "....da werden sie geholfen". Die Anbieter können dann genau bestimmen, wohin weitervermittelt wurde, was wegen der gelegentlichen Sturheit manchmal jedoch nur funktioniert, so lange nicht bezahlt worden ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dann bekommst du separat Mahnungen von denen, auf die du fragen kannst, welche Nummern wann genau angewählt wurden und was das für Dienste sind. Beide Anbieter haben z. B. Weiterleitungen über Kurzwahlnummern im Programm, z. B. Telegate die 11880 - "....da werden sie geholfen". Die Anbieter können dann genau bestimmen, wohin weitervermittelt wurde, was wegen der gelegentlichen Sturheit manchmal jedoch nur funktioniert, so lange nicht bezahlt worden ist.



hm ...mir geht das echt gewaltig auf den zeiger und ich sehe nicht ein, für was zu zahlen, was ich nie in anspruch genommen habe! zumal ich zu der angegebenen zeit, das weiß ich noch ganz sicher, den ganzen tag arbeiten war


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

...es kann nur immer wieder betont werden - Abrechnungsfehler und technische Mängel bei der Datenverarbeitung passieren öfter als man meinen mag. Du bist als Kunde im Zugzwang und musst irgendwie gegensteuern oder zumindest an der Klärung des Sachverhaltes mitwirken. Hierzu ist die vorher genannte Verhaltensweise geeignet, alles andere bringt womöglich ein böses Erwachen und der Ärger hört in nicht absehbarer Zeit nicht auf. Allein deshalb, so zu sagen im eigenen Interesse, sollte man reagieren.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Mir hat das alles nichts gebracht! jetzt gehts vor Gericht.
Werden sehen was rauskommt.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2008)

...man muss dazu sagen, dass hier im Moment zwei unterschiedliche Sachverhalte diskutiert werden. Der eine dreht sich um die 0137er-Einwahlen und der andere um die mit den Kurzwahlnummern von Telegate und Next-ID


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

das kommt wenn man das schnelle geld bei den rufen sie uns an sendungen 1000 euro anruft 50 cent pro anruf 3....2.....1...... und leider keiner in der leitung

die schicken spielchen wo anscheinend nie einer anruft und wo es so einfach erscheint die  kohle abzuräumen weil man die lösung hat , tja die verdienen sich dumm und dusselig


----------



## dib66007 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr, uns ist das gleiche passiert unsere Telefonrechnung ist jetzt uns über den Kopf gewachsen wie haben anstatt 35 Euro jetzt 70 Euro und das jetzt schon mehrere Monate .alle aus unserer Familie zusammengesucht wer das sein könnte wir finden keine Lösung Helft uns. Was kann man dagegen tuen soll man die Polizei mit einbe
> ziehe oder was ????????????????????? Hielfe denn die nummer 01379444999 ist  bei uns auf der rechnung mehr wie hundert mal aufgedrehten.Hielfe



FRAGE AN ALLE:
Wie seid ihr technisch aufgestellt:
- Telefon schnurgebunden oder schnurlos?
- PC vorhanden?
- welche Art von Internetzugang? analog-Modem? DSL?
- Router mit WLAN? oder DSL Modem?

GIBT ES HIER IRGENDWELCHE GEMEINSAMKEITEN IN DER TECHNISCHEN AUSRÜSTUNG?

Ich persönlich habe einen DSL Anschluss mit Speedport W900V Router, auf AVM Software umgefritzt, 1x PC per WLAN, 1x PC per LAN angebunden,
ein Gigaset Telefon mit Schnur und DECT am Router angeschlossen und zusätzlich ein SIEMENS DECT Mobilteil direkt am Router angemeldet.
(hoffe es hat nicht jeder so ne komplizierte Lösung )


----------



## jpascher (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



dib66007 schrieb:


> FRAGE AN ALLE:
> Wie seid ihr technisch aufgestellt:
> - Telefon schnurgebunden oder schnurlos?
> - PC vorhanden?
> ...


Die Fragen die im vorigen Beitrag gestellt wurden währen ässertst interessant zu klären!

Wenn es nur gefritzte Speedports betriftt gebt bitte noch weitere Daten bezüglich Skriptversion an.
Ausserdem ob ihr das image irgendwo "gefunden habt"

Es ist sehr wohl denkbar, dass ein gepatchtes image schlimme Sachen machen kann!

Skripte die direkt von mir (IP-Forum) stammen sind aber mit Sicherheit nicht manipuliert damit kostenklichtige Nummeren angerufen werden!


----------



## Grummel (14 März 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo,

da auf meiner letzten Telefonrechngung ebenfalls die 01379444999 insgesamt 17 mal innerhalb von 5 Min. aufgelistet ist, will ich mich mit meinen Verdacht hier mal melden.
Wie ich schon jetzt des öffteren gelesen habe, haben manche die FitzBox in Verdacht. Da könnte schon was dran sein. Ich hatte an dem Tag, wo die Nummer angeblich gewählt worden ist, meinen neuen PC bekommen. Ich habe zwar nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, aber genau in der Zeitspanne, wo ich auf dem neuen PC die Fitzbox eingerichtet habe, sind die 17 Verbindungen zu der 0137er Nummer lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis entstanden. Virenscanner war zu diesem Zeitpunkt am neuen PC logischer Weise noch nicht geupdated. 
Da drängt sich mir schon etwas der Verdacht auf, dass es techn. irgendwie möglich ist, dass diese Nummer unbeabsichtigt gewählt wurde. Seit dem ist es auch nicht wieder vorgekommen. Habe jetzt natürlich trotzdem die Rufnummernsperre aktiviert.

Falls es da wirklich einen Zusammenhang gibt, könnten sich ja mal die Experten Gedanken machen, ob es hier einen noch unbekannte techn. Möglichkeit genutzt wird, die Leute abzuzocken.

Also bitte meldet euch, wenn ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## Nathalie (3 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo!

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Naja, eigentlich hat mein Freund dieses Problem.
Mein Freund hatte letztes Jahr auf seiner Handyrechnung seltsame Nummern drauf. 
Er sagt, dass er dort niemals angerufen hat.

Die erste Nummer ist die 0900/5118855. 
Ich hab jetzt herausgefunden wer der Dienstanbieter ist, nämlich die Deutsche Telekom AG, T-Com Zentrale, Num.-Mana., Prenzlauer Promenade 28, 13089 Berlin!!
Diese Nummer wurde innerhalb vom 20.06.07 bis 18.09.07 mehrfach - auch nachts, wo mein Freund eigentlich schlafen sollte, weil er am nächsten Tag zur Arbeit muss - für insgesamt ca 165€ gewählt!!!

Die zweite verdächtige Nummer lautet 11838. 
Diese wurde am 23.07.07 zwei Mal - davon ein mal nachts um kurz vor 2 - für jeweils eine viertel Stunde gewählt. Kosten sind ingesamt ca 75€!!! Eigentlich erreicht man unter der Nummer die Auskunft. Ich habe jedoch im Netz erfahren, dass man andere "Dienste" über diese Nummer anbieten kann. Der User ruft bei der 11838 an, nennt ein bestimmtes Codewort und wird dann zum gewünschten "Service" weiterverbunden. 

Ich habe meinen Freund verdächtigt, dass er auf irgendwelchen Erotik-Hotlines oder so angerufen hat, denn von Anfang Juli bis Anfang September war ich im Ausland. Deswegen mache ich mir Sorgen. Außerdem ... wer ruft schon nachts um 2 bei der Auskunft an und quatscht mit denen ne viertel Stunde?! Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit meinem Verdacht richtig liege oder wie ich herausfinden kann um welchen "Service" es sich dabei handelt?!

Verzweifelte Grüße,

Nathalie


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Nathalie schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit meinem Verdacht richtig liege oder wie ich herausfinden kann um welchen "Service" es sich dabei handelt?!


Nathalie, du läufst da einem toten Pferd hinterher! Es ist schon schwierig genug zeitnahe Diensteabrechnungen zu rekonstruieren, geschweige denn irgendwelche von vorigem Jahr. Zudem ist es das Handy deines Freundes und das geht dich (prinzipiell) erstmal gar nichts an. Deine Beweggründe sind zwar verständlich aber doch sehr subjektiv. Objektiv gesehen würde ich dir raten, dass du dir bei diesen Zweifeln besser einen anderen Typen suchst.


----------



## tobiwobi (3 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo!

Ich habe die Nummer +491379444999 im Februar auch 17 Mal auf der Rechnung und im März satte 104 Mal! Ich kann vollkommen ausschließen, dass Anrufe von uns getätigt wurden. 

Wir benutzen ein Siemens Gigaset A265 an einer AVM Fritzbox 7141 über 1&1.

Die Rechnungsbeträge sind bereits abgebucht worden. Was soll ich nun tun?

MfG Tobi


----------



## blowfish (3 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



tobiwobi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was soll ich nun tun?



Vielleicht versuchst du mal die 0137-Nummer bei deinem Provider zu sperren, dann hast du zumindest in Zukunft deine Ruhe.
Wenn ich das aber immer lese, dass zu dieser Zeit keiner angerufen haben kann und blabla. Ich muss mich dann fragen, wer hat dann gewählt? Läuft der Rechner immer durch? Im Falle, dass da ein Dialerprogramm schuld sein soll.
Ich hatt auch mal so einen Fall und da hat sich herausgestellt, dass die 16jährige Tochter da in der Nachtzeit bei 9live mitgemacht hat und angst hatte es den Eltern zu beichten.


----------



## tobiwobi (3 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Die Sperre ist gerade durchgeführt worden. Und wieso blabla? Ich finde es schon merkwürdig, an dem einen Tag zu der Zeit waren meine Frau und ich definitiv beim Geburtstag meiner Schwester. Interessant finde ich auch, daß es einmal am 24. Januar eine Anrufserie gab, und dann am 24. Februar. Schon irgendwie komisch oder nicht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Nathalie schrieb:


> Die zweite verdächtige Nummer lautet 11838.


Wenn Du Dir darüber im Klaren bist, ob (und warum) es für Dich unerträglich wäre, dass "solche Nummern" angerufen wurden, dann erzähle ich Dir, dass es sich bei der 11838 um einen Dienst der allseits beliebten dtms handelt,
z.B.
http://www.teltarif.de/a/11840/11838.html

Denkst Du grundsätzlich positiv, dann nehme an, dass er sich Karten legen lassen wollte für die gemeinsame Zukunft.
ein Hinweis auf die Webseite _11838_ wäre meinerseits in diesem Zusammenhang nicht _net_t

Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, dass da in einer Viertelstunde nicht viel passiert. Es könnte sich also durchaus um einen Fall von Neugierverhalten gehandelt haben.


Reducal schrieb:


> Objektiv gesehen würde ich dir raten, dass du dir bei diesen Zweifeln besser einen anderen Typen suchst.


bzw. eben Dir selbst darüber klar wirst, was der Anruf bei einer (womöglich im TV aufdringlichst beworbenen) "Servicenummer" schlimmstenfalls für Dich bedeuten würde.

PS: Anmruf bei 0900 kann auch Servicehotline sein oder "Aufladen" für PC-Spiele usw., 11838 könnte auch Antwort auf eine Locknachricht sein. Es ist zu viel denkbar, um das nach so viel Zeit klären zu wollen - zumal, wie Reducal richtig bemerkt, wenn es nicht einmal dein Handy ist. Ich würde es sein lassen. 
Orakelspruch:
Wenn davon eine bestimmte Entscheidung abhinge, würde ich diese bei dieser Sachlage so fällen.


----------



## verzweiflungpur (9 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

hi 
also ich habe gerade bemerkt dass mein mann auf seiner handyrechnung für ca. 35 euro von 20:00:06 bis 20:30:07  29 mal anscheinend bei der 01379444999 angerufen haben soll immer nur für 5 bis 6 sekunden. er hatte aber weder telefoniert, noch mit seinem handy gespielt! was soll ich machen? mein mann arbeitet den ganzen tag und ich muss mich somit um seinen ganzen gram kümmern...


----------



## BSEsel (9 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Diese 01379-Nummer gehört zum "Fernsehsender" 9Live. Dieser "Sender" verkauft automatische Bandansagen dieser Art: "Sie haben Leitung 48 getroffen. Schade, diesmal hat es leider nicht geklappt. Aber versuchen Sie es doch einfach nochmal!" 

Jeder Anruf bei diesem Bandansagengerät kostet 50 Cent. Gerüchten zufolge soll in sehr seltenen Fällen tatsächlich ein Moderator dieses "Quizsenders" am anderen Ende der Leitung sein. Durch Beantwortung einer in der Regel recht dämlichen Frage gewinnt der Anrufer dann einen Geldbetrag... 

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

...da ist im ersten Anlauf nie ein Moderator dahinter sondern erstmal eine weitere Maschine zur "Vorauswahl" der Anrufer.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: 09005101117 nummer auf der rechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [SIZE=-1]09005101117 = dtms
> 
> Dort schon mal nachgefragt, was sich dahinter verbirgt?
> ( info (at) dtms.de )
> ...



Vorsicht! mit der nummer 11838 wird auch im Frindscout24 geworben! [......]


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo Nathalie!

Falls es Dir noch wichtig ist, Dein Freund hat Dich nicht angelogen. Meine Frau hat aus beruflichen Gründen eine 1-Zi-Whg in HH mit Tel-Anschluss von The PhoneHouse. Ihr EVN
weist für den 8.und 12.Mai 2008 4 Anrufe mit eben dieser Nr.:0900/5118855 über insges. ca 250,-€ aus. Sie ist während dieser angeblichen Anrufzeiten bei mir in Mecklenburg gewesen,
keine andere Person hat einen Haustürschlüssel, auch nicht der Hausmeister!

Gerd M-VP




Nathalie schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Naja, eigentlich hat mein Freund dieses Problem.
> Mein Freund hatte letztes Jahr auf seiner Handyrechnung seltsame Nummern drauf.
> ...


----------



## Naddel (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Ich habe gestern genau das selbe bemerkt bzw wurde ich vom Securitydienst von 1&1 darauf hingewiesen, dass sich bis jetzt meine Telefonrechnung auf 480€ beläuft. Es wurden 3 Tage lang von 10:50 Uhr bis 15:00 immer 01379 Nummern gewählt. Zum Teil bis zu 4 mal in einer Minute. Da ganze passierte in der Zeit in der ich arbeiten war und bei mir wohnt niemand mehr und einen Zweitschlüssel habe ich auch nicht. Außerdem war mein Computer seit 2 Wochen zur Reperatur.
Wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der ergolgreich dagegen vorgehen konnte, den bitte ich dringend um Hilfe


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Naddel schrieb:


> Wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der ergolgreich dagegen vorgehen konnte, den bitte ich dringend um Hilfe


Warte erstmal ab, bis deine Rechnung kommt. Gegen die kann man Einwenden, dass man die Kosten nicht verursacht hatte. Passend dazu solltest du dann auf jeden Fall das technische Prüfprotokoll nach § 45i TKG erheben - das hat nichts mit dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu tun sondern ist eine Art Gutachten.

Bereite dich darauf vor, dass du bald einen neuen TK-Anbieter brauchst.


----------



## Naddel (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

vielen dank für die info. ein glück gibt es inzwischen hunderte von telefonanbietern......


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

HAb hier nun mal durchgelesen und kann mich doch glatt in die Reihe der Geschädigten stellen...
Nun meine Frage......
Bei uns in der Rechnung steht NICHT die 01379 davor, sondern eben bloß die 444999...
Kann mir da evtl jemand helfen???


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 444999*...*


Wofür stehen die Punkte? Schreibe doch mal ein bisschen mehr vom Buchungstext ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo, ich habe dasselbe problem mit den 01379er hotline nummern. Habe nur festnetz ohne computer. 
Vielleicht sollte man sich zusammen tun? Vor Gericht hat man kaum chancen, polizei tut nichts, die bundesnetzagentur kann auch nicht viel helfen.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich zusammen tun? Vor Gericht hat man kaum chancen, polizei tut nichts, die bundesnetzagentur kann auch nicht viel helfen.


Wofür willst du dich zusammentun? Prügelbande gründen? Telefoncomputer verhauen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Mein vorschlag; Zur Presse damit gehen. Ich habe jetzt ein Leserbrief an akte2001 geschrieben. Ich bin mir sicher wenn von euch mehrere schreiben, dass sie sich schneller darum kümmern. Denn die Bundesnetzagentur hat wirklich keine Ahnung, die technicker sind alt, sie wissen gar nicht was heutzutage alles möglich ist. Dann muss man sich die beschuldigungen anhören. Und vor Gericht hat man nicht immer chancen, weil man kein Dialer beweisen kann. Die Nummer ist nur auf Festnetz wählbar. 
Die Polizei stellt solche Anzeige schnell wieder ein, die haben kein interesse. Und die meisten Leute haben kein Rechtsschutz denke ich mal. 
Verbraucherzentrale hat überteuerte Hotlines (bis zu 1,80cent, unverschämtheit). Die sagen auch nur das, was andere sagen.

Es sieht also schlecht für uns aus. 

Da bleibt nur die Presse.

Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, dass Arcor sehr kulant war, im Gegensatz zu Nordcom und Telekom mit ihren Minibeiträgen.  
Von Arcor habe ich eine Gutschrift von 600 euro bekommen, die haben das schnell eingesehen. Die anderen reagieren auch mit Anwalt nicht. 
Ich habe schon 3 mal die Telefongesellschaft deswegen gewechselt und die Nummer hat alles nichts gebracht, letztendlich konnte nur die Telekom diese Nummer sperren.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

selten so einen  gequirlten  Mist gelesen


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> selten so einen  gequirlten  Mist gelesen



kannst du mir das gequirlte Mist mal genauer erklären?


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kannst du mir das gequirlte Mist mal genauer erklären?


Alles, was > HIER < steht, von Akte2001 über die alten Herrn bei der BNetzA bis hin zum Polizeischwachsinn usw.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

wenn du meinst, dann lies das doch nicht. Spätestens wenn einem das selber passiert, ist es nicht mehr schwachsinnig sondern ärgerlich.


----------



## brigitte0710 (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Wir hatten heute ebenfalls eine 01379 (-444777) als T-Vote Call auf der Rechnung: In der Nacht vom 4.11. (da wurde doch Obama gewählt) sollen wir in der zeit zwischen 2:31 und 2:57 Uhr 49x diese Nummer angerufen haben. Dauer der einzelnen Gespräche lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis: zwischen 2-3 sek. - nur einmal warens 10 sek.
Hat noch jemand in dieser Nacht oder speziell mit dieser Nummer böse Überraschungen erlebt - ??:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem. Und jetzt sitze ich auf Rechnung zu 01379444999 (9live) und netcologne verweigert die Rückerstattung. Ich soll insgesamt diese Nummer 600x über 3 Monate angerufen haben... habe jetzt erstmal eine 0137 Sperre beauftragt. Allerdings sind die ca. 300 Euro erstmal weg. Der Einspruch bei Netcologne hat nichts gebracht. Sollte man einen Anwalt einschalten??? Gibt in einem solchen Fall erfolgreiche Urteile?

gruss chris

P.S.: Ich habe auch einen AVM FritzBox.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Habe eben in der November-Abrechnung 4 einzelne Verbindungen zu der 9live-Nummer 01379444... entdeckt. Ich bin bei der Suche nach der Tel-Nr (da ich wissen wollte, wo die hinführt) auf diesem Thread gelandet, und bei nachträglicher Prüfung der Abrechnung ist mir erst aufgefallen, dass die Zeitabstände zwischen den einzelnen Verbindungen sehr regelmäßig waren. Naja, kann nicht ausschließen, dass vielleicht wirklich jemand dort angerufen hat, auf jeden Fall hab ich die Vorwahl 01379 erst mal auf den 1&1 Telefon-Einstellungen (VoIP) gesperrt. Hoffe, dass ich in der Dez.-Abrechnung keine Überraschung erlebe !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

HAllo!

Laut Dezember Rechnung meiner Eltern, haben die die 01379 444777 244x nachts von ca.2 bis 3.30Uhr angerufen, am 4. oder 5. Dezember 2008. Jeder Anruf 2-3. sek, gesamt ca.110€
Welcher normale MEnsch drückt denn über 200x die Wahlwiederholung??? 
Komischerweise wurde Anfang Januar 09 ein Brief an meine Eltern geschickt in der die Telekom die 01379-Nummern sperren lassen hat?
Also müsste doch die Telekom merken das das nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht!

Was kann man denn da machen? Wie kann man beweisen das meine ELtern das nicht waren? 
HAt jemand einen Tipp?

LG
Miriam


----------



## blowfish (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Komischerweise wurde Anfang Januar 09 ein Brief an meine Eltern geschickt in der die Telekom die 01379-Nummern sperren lassen hat?



Und das wurde ohne weiteres von der Telko gemacht? Ich denke mal, dass das von deinen Eltern beantragt wurde. Geht ja auch telefonisch.
Aber zu eurem Problem. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Fremde an eure Telefonleitung kommen? Also Hausverteilung, meistens im Keller oder wie telefoniert ihr?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Die Sperre wurde nicht beantragt. DAs  ist ja eben so wunderlich!
Zuerst haben meine Eltern die Rechnung gesehen und ein Tag später erst den Brief, weil der in eine ZEitung gerutscht ist. 
Meine Eltern wohnen in einem Haus, alllein. Die habenbei der Tele-kom dies komplett Paket, DSL & ISDN. Im Keller ist der Hauptanschluss, an den kommt aber niemand.


----------



## blowfish (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Mal noch ne Frage.
Habt ihr Zugang über ein WLan? Gibt es noch weitere Personen, die im Haushalt wohnen?
Telefonieren über VoIP möglich?
Dann müsstet ihr mal die Log-Datei vom Router überprüfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Ja meine Eltern gehen über WLAN ins Internet, mein Bruder auch mit seinem LAptop.
Nein niemand telefoniert übers Internet.


----------



## blowfish (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Also wenn das so ist, frage ich mich, was macht dein Bruder so zwischen 2 und 3:30 Uhr?
Die Sperre könnte ja auch von ihm veranlasst worden sein.
In meiner Gegend hatte ich auch mal so einen Fall. Da hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass die 16jährige Tochter das war. Es ist halt sehr verlockend, wenn man durch einen Anruf mal so 5000,-€ gewinnen kann. Das aber dann viele Anrufe nötig sind bis man mal durchkommt und nicht hört: Sie haben leider keine freie Leitung getroffen...Versuchen sie es noch einmal... Dauert dann halt nur 2-3Sek und man muss sich ja den Text nicht immer bis zum Ende anhören.
Aber ich will ja hier keinen falsch verdächtigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2009)

*01379 Nummer unberechtigt auf der Rechnung*

Ich habe jetzt auch jede Menge dieser Anrufe auf meiner Telefonrechnung.

Insgesamt ca. 200 Anruf alle am 03.12.2008 und am 04.12.2008.
Alle Anrufe Nachmittags. Da ich berufstätig bin, kann niemand mit meinem Telefon zu Hause telefoniert haben.
Es wurden die Nummern 01379444999 und 01379691212 angerufen.

Ich bin Kunde bei Kabel-BW mit Telefon und DSL. Ich habe nur das original Modem und kein weiterer Router oder andere Geräte am PC oder am Telefon angeschlossen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kabel-BW, ob man das Geld nach der Reklamation zurück bekommt?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei der Polizei Anzeige wegen Betrugs stellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Bei uns warns die Nummern 01379/444222 ...444111...444999 101112 443322 449000
Mehrfach um die irgendwo schon genanten Uhrzeiten fast Täglich für bis jetzt insg.-ist sicher noch nicht alles abgerechnet- 112,50 auch über die 1&1 Fritz Box-WLAN immer aus da nicht benötigt- und sogar alle anrufe in ihr gespeichert obwohl mein Mann nur 2mal irgendwohin anrief, jetzt ist der Telepfon anschluß kommplet gesperrt hatt man überhaupt Chancen den Beträgen erfolgreich zu wiedersprechen? 
Ich versuchs mal aber wechsle auf jeden Fall den Anbieter dann ohne Internettelephonie 
Mfg


----------



## blowfish (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal aber wechsle auf jeden Fall den Anbieter dann ohne Internettelephonie
> Mfg



Da wirst du aber im Moment keinen Erfolg haben, so lange du gesperrt bist.
Die Anbieter führen hier auch Black-List.
Wenn du aber so einen Router hast, warum sperrst du diese Nummern nicht?
Ob du den Beträgen erfolgreich widersprechen kannst weis ich nicht.
Aber wenn die Verbindungen nicht durch euch verursacht wurden, warum versucht ihr da nicht mal eine Anzeige bei der Polizei?
Dabei ist es aber wichtig, die im Router gespeicherten Daten zu sichern.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hab alle Daten Rechnung sowie Routerdaten auf dem Pc schon in sicheheit gebracht mich verwndert es nur das so viele das Problem mit der Fritz Box haben ich denk das kann doch nichtnormal sein dazu muss ich sagen der nächste Internetfähige Pc steht min 100meter weg von unserm haus und Festnetzt hat hier auch niemand aber das gleiche Problem beim Nachbarn und bei einem Bekannten ist es ev. möglich irgendwie von aussen auf die Fritz Box zuzugreifen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: 0900 / 1932330 nummer auf der rechnung*



hamuel schrieb:


> ich habe die Nr. 0900 / 1932330 mehrmals auf meiner Telekom - RE - aber über dtms / nexnet -


Das ist die Servicenummer von Web.de ziemlich unverschämt, derartige Gebühren zu verlangen, da sollte man mal prüfen, ob bei denen auf der Website ein Verweis darauf steht, DASS das soundsoviel kostet 
Gruß aus Darmstadt


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

hi ich habe das gleiche problem habe die nr 01379 auch auf meine rechnung muss 300euro zahlen  wo ich nie angerufen habe wie kommt so was zu stande  das so was passiert kann mir mal das einer sagen


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Ich hatte ebenfalls nahezu 100 angebliche Verbindungen zu der 0137444xxx Nummer getätigt, was ich definitiv und auch niemand in meinem Umfeld getan hat.
Diese Nummern tauchten einfach auf, auch auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis.
Viele Leute haben dieses Problem hier auch geschildert, jedoch noch keine wahre Lösung oder Hilfe wurde genannt.
Da das schon seit einigen Jahren, und wohl wie ich finde, immer zu bestimmten Zeiten auftritt, gerade wie jetzt zum Jahresanfang, denke ich handelt es sich um einen Softwarefehler bei der Telekom.
Nur wie geht man vor, wie verfasst man den Widerspruch?
Ich habe jetzt den Teil der Rechnung überwiesen, der ohne diese Anrufe fällig wäre.

Zur Information, ich telefoniere über einen anderen Anbieter (Telesun) und zahle an die Telekom lediglich den Anschluß und Sondernummern.
Außerdem telefoniere ich über eine normale Telefonleitung, also kann ein Dialer oder sonstiges ausgeschlossen werden (auch wenn ich über die Fritz!Box 3030 WLan online gehe)


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Auch mich hat dieses Problem getroffen. Mir ist zu dem aufgefallen, auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt, dass bei mir seit einiger Zeit sehr oft das Telefon klingelt, wenn ich ran gehe meldet sich niemand, und nach ein paar Sekunden wird auf der Gegenseite aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Auch wir sind nun von er 9live Abzocke betroffen. Zum Glück handelt es sich bei uns nur um Kosten von ca. 40€ (was ja aber auch 'ne Menge Geld ist!), aber ich habe Panik, dass es beim nächsten Mal nioch schlimmer sein könnte. Die Nummer wurde "angeblich" eine Dreiviertelstunde lang alle 10 Sekunden gewählt. 

Wir sind Kabel BW-Kunden und die sagen, dass es ihnen nicht möglich ist, solche Nummern zu sperren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Auch unser Router (Netgear) bietet keine Möglichkeiten, Nummern zu sperren, im Gegensatz zu der Fritzbox die wir vorher bei 1und1 hatten, aber das ist ja ein noch größerer Saftladen...es sieht so aus, als wären Telegfon- und Internet-Kunden nur dazu da, abgezockt zu werden... Handhabe, sich dagegen zu wehren, gibt es nicht. Wie zum Teufel soll ich beweisen, die Anrufe NICHT getätigt zu haben? Unser Router speichert ja, im Gegensatz zur Fritzbox, die Anrufdaten nicht. Es ist nämlich ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass wir zu der Zeit, in der wir angerufen haben SOLLEN, andere Gespträche führten. Ich könnte heulen...da steht man finanziell eh schon schlecht da und dann sowas. (Und nein, finanzielle Nöte haben uns NICHT dazu bewogen, bei 9live anzurufen...lol. Schon gar nicht 74mal.)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Suche Rat:

Die Vorwahlen 01379/01378... stehen auf meiner Rechnung mit einem Betrat von 23,euro nochwas und es wurden in einer halben stunde ungefähr 55 mal da hin angerufen, als ich arbeiten war. mein telefon ist mit kabel und mein Internet hat einen Router.

Wie kann ich mich davor schützen oder wie kann ich was machen?
Bei der Telekom hab ich schon gesagt sie sollten es sperren das ich nie bei solchen Nummern anrufen würde.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo,
kann mir eventuell jemand sagen welcher anbieter die Nummer 01379200300 hat ??
ich habe diese Nummer nämlich 76 mal auf meiner Rechnung stehen und angerufen habe ich sicher nicht da ich um die Uhrzeit bereits geschlafen habe
Hatte arcor nicht mal 01379 nummern sperrren lassen?

Über eien Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar,

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2009)

*AW: 090090000502??? 27,31 Euro auf der Telefonrechnung...*

Bin heut bald auf dem A... gefallen hab ne Telecomrechnung über 104.Euro bekommen soll 89 mal die nummer 01379444999 angerufen haben wären der nacht und zu zeite als keiner da war was sollte ich tun wer kann mir raten


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 August 2009)

*AW: 090090000502??? 27,31 Euro auf der Telefonrechnung...*

Das ist hier der falsche Thread. Die Nummer gehört zu einem dieser Sender, die immer noch ihre legale Abzockmasche mit Telefongewinnspielchen machen. Es gibt immer wieder mal Fälle, wo solche Nummern wie von selbst angerufen werden - aber so richtig klar wurde (mir zumindest) nie, wie das funktioniert haben kann.

Kuck mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...er/38291-01379-nummer-auf-der-rechnung-4.html


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

verschoben


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo 
Ich hab ein großes Problem, und zwar soll ich die 01379444777 200 mal von meinem E-Plus Handy angerufen haben. Jeder Anruf hat 1 € gekostet und ich soll alle paar Sekunden dort angerufen haben! DAS HAB ICH ABER NICHT! Was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hab auch eine Rechnung bekommen, anscheinden hätte ich 25 mal in nur 8 Minuten angerufen, also alle paar Sekunden die 01379 444999 angerufen. Dass kann aber nicht sein hatte einmal angerufen, ist aber schon länger her und da hatte ich es einmal probiert.
Sonst kann niemand angerufen haben, da meine 2 jährige Tochter schon um 7 Uhr schlafen geht und die Anrufe alle anscheinend um 20.15 Uhr getätigt wurden.
Echt seltsam....


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

haben den spass jetzt auch...60 mal 01378/01379 nummern und aus der familie war das definitiv keiner...also die große frage ist ja, was machen? wundert mich auch, dass die sache noch nicht publik geworden ist, da das ja offensichtlich schon seit langem passiert. scheint mir organisierter betrug zu sein. aber wie kann jemand "meine" nummer klauen? definitiv auch kein einbrecher und wir haben kein dsl...hilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir gerade die Callliste meiner 7170 angeschaut und finde heute auch 3 Anrufe mit je einer Sekunde, Rufnummer 01379101112. 

Hat jemand eine Idee wer, oder was das sein soll?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

RTL Punkt 12?
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379101112

Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, was für Kommentare man im Internet so lesen kann:


> Warum denn beschweren?Du kannst von Glück reden,dass sie dich angerufen haben!nur leider bist du warscheinlich nciht drangegangen, sonst hättest du gewonnen bei RTL- Punkt 12
> An deiner Stelle wäre ich zur Decke gesprungen!


Ich vermute eher, es handelt sich um eine Aktion, die RTL so schön neudeutsch "Crossmarketing" nennt... In der Praxis bedeutet "Crossmarketing", dass Du bei einem seriös klingenden Gewinnspiel mitmachst ("Gewinnen Sie bei Ihrer Heimatzeitung drei Brotzeitteller mit der Dorfkirche drauf") und plötzlich ist Deine Telefonnummer freigegeben für die Telemediamafia...

Frage mal, ob schon einmal jemand eine Karte ausgefüllt hat, z.B. am Münchner Hauptbahnhof ("Gewinnen Sie dieses tolle Auto"). 

Dass kriminelle Machenschaften hinter solchen Anrufen stecken, ist eine Möglichkeit, die man ohne Beweise nicht laut aussprechen sollte. Beweise wird es aber nicht geben, daher muß ich hier mal etwas frei den Herrn Einstein zitieren: "Dass man die Existenz einer Sache nicht beweisen kann beweist nicht, dass es die Sache nicht gibt" (_the absence of the proof is not the proof of the absence_)

Ich glaube an massenhaften Betrug - und zwar aus empirischen Gründen: Dass Telemedia weltweit eine Affinität zu extremer Rechtsbeugung und Kriminalität hat, ist eine empirische Tatsache, die einen Anfangsverdacht begründet.

Zurück zur Frage, was man tun kann: Du wurdest angerufen? Dann melde den Vorfall an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de (Bundesnetzagentur) unter Angabe (d)eines Namens und (d)einer Kontaktadresse. Wer von den Rückrufen profitiert (denn Anrufe mit 0137 sollen ja Rückrufe provozieren), das verrät Dir der Inhaber der Nummer:

Deutsche Telekom AG

http://mwl.telekom.de/produkte/index.php?p_id=1015

Deutsche Telekom AG
Zentrum Mehrwertdienste
Mehrwertlösungen DLC
Vahrenwalder Straße 247
30179 Hannover

Hotline
- National: 0800 330 1400
- International: +49 180 218 1033
E-Mail: dlc.hannover (at) telekom.de


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2010)

*AW: 01379 nummer auf der rechnung*

Zum Thema Minderjährige gibt es gewisse Rechtsgrundlagen. Falls jemand seinen Sohn oder Tochter in Verdacht haben sollte, bestimmte Nummern angerufen zu haben gibt es den Paragraphen der "Schwebenden Unwirksamkeit" von Kaufverträgen Minderjähriger. D.h.sollte ein Kind trotz eines Verbots Geld für Hotlines ausgeben, ist dies unwirksam, schon aus dem Grund, dass Gewinnspiel-/Erotikhotlines gewisse Altersgrenzen haben. Bei wem die Beweislast liegt weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich denke, diese Methode ist gerade für Familien mit Kindern eine Möglichkeit ungewollte Telefonkosten rückgängig zu machen - natürlich nur, wenn die Kinder mitspielen-. Natürlich solltte zu erst der Rat vom Anwalt eingeholt werden. Meiner Ansicht nach ist meine Ansicht rechtskräftig, da ich aber kein Jurist bin, ist meine Aussage absolut unverbindlich und ohne Gewähr


----------

